# Non so che fare



## Comgl (11 Dicembre 2011)

Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
Messi  insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
Poi tutto bene, un anno fa decidiamo di comprare una casa in costruzione ma la scorsa estate, per 10 giorni, mi tradisce con un altro, conosciuto tramite amici dell’università. A questo giro è lei a raccontarmi tutto, io da bravo coglione non mi ero accorto proprio di niente. Mi rendo solo conto che , a differenza delle altre 2 volte, questa volta anch’io ho le mie (piccole) colpe nel senso che l’anno scorso l’ho trascurata non poco (e non per andare a troie, ma per risparmiare in vista dell’acquisto della casa)
Chiude con questo ultimo coglionazzo (controllo facebook e cellulare per essere sicuro, almeno all’inizio), e poi via alle solite richieste di aiuto. Adesso sto provando a uscirne ma dopo aver scoperto guardando la sua posta che ogni volta che scende in quel paese esce (di nascosto) con il ragazzo del primo tradimento (solo per parlare, questo è evidente dal tono della mail), non so più cosa pensare.
Sono davvero così idiota da impiegare 5 anni per capire chi ho davanti? In quella casa voglio entrarci davvero con lei? Quando stiamo insieme non faccio mai pensieri brutti di alcun tipo, ma quando sono da solo…vabbeh lasciamo stare.
Più che altro mi rendo conto di essere una persona diversa rispetto a quando ci siamo messi insieme 5 anni fa, e di aver ancora davanti tutta la vita per incontrare una persona che magari mi possa rispettare. Di aver sacrificato alcuni miei sogni per poter stare con lei, che rappresentava (e rappresenta forse ancora) il mio sogno più grande.
Ma dall’altro mi chiedo..e se fosse davvero cresciuta? Dopo tutto l’ultimo con cui è stata le ha scritto che si stava innamorando di lei, e lui essendo più grande una casa dove andare ce l’ha già. Invece lei mi ha raccontato tutto e non capisco se l’ha fatto per scaricarsi la coscienza o per altro.
Però poi altre domande..e se fosse attaccata solo alla mia famiglia (splendida, l’hanno sempre trattata benissimo)? A Tutto il contorno che c’è intorno a me, all’idea di farsi una famiglia invece di farsi una famiglia con ME?
Considerate che viene da una famiglia separata in cui ha molte responsabilità, avendo una madre abbastanza nevrotica e un fratello praticamente assente. E’ una persona debole, non credo così cattiva come può sembrare leggendo questo racconto.
Amare ho sempre pensato significasse DONARE più che ricevere, quindi pensare a lei lasciata da sola mi mette addosso una profonda tristezza. Quando sto con lei sto bene, e sono ancora innamorato (può sembrare strano ma è così), a immaginarla sposata con un altro sto davvero male.

non so che fare


----------



## Sabina_ (11 Dicembre 2011)

Cosa fare? Continuare a riflettere come stai facendo in modo di scegliere tu il corso della tua vita consapevole di com'è lei.

Può starci sicuramente che lei ha trovato in te la famiglia che le e' mancata..... ma cos'altro le manca ora che la famiglia l'ha trovata? I tradimenti sono solo un'opportunità colta o qualcosa di più? E a letto tra voi la passione com'è?


PS. Mai rinunciare ai propri sogni per un'altra persona. E se poi le cose non dovessero andare bene? Coinvolgila nei tuoi sogni.


----------



## erab (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi  insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...


e debole sempre sarà.
la madre nevrotica, il fratello assente.... balle, i problemi veri sono altri.
le è semplicemente fatta così, prendere o lasciare.
Ti stà bene avere una compagna che ogni tanto si toglie no sfizio?


----------



## Sabina_ (11 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> e debole sempre sarà.
> la madre nevrotica, il fratello assente.... balle, i problemi veri sono altri.
> le è semplicemente fatta così, prendere o lasciare.
> Ti stà bene avere una compagna che ogni tanto si toglie no sfizio?


Le relazioni che si vivono in famiglia creano la base di ciò che saremo, creano le nostre sicurezze e i nostri bisogni. Non sono balle, ne' giustificazioni ai tradimenti.
Un individuo diventa ciò che vive.... in base anche alle sue caratteristiche di resilienza e agli eventuali risorse aggiuntive che trova nell'ambiente in cui vive.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...





Se lei è cosi prendere o lasciare....
Quando stai con lei stai bene no....
qindi perche nn vivere quei momenti...
Perche continui a tornare da lei sapendo che lei è cosi???


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se lei è cosi prendere o lasciare....
> Quando stai con lei stai bene no....
> qindi perche nn vivere quei momenti...
> Perche continui a tornare da lei sapendo che lei è cosi???




cosa fare? consiglio spassionato, per esperienza personale.....LASCIALA.


----------



## Fabry (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi  insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...



Non sei idiota, sei innamorato... penso che tu debba essere molto pratico in questo momento, lei è così, che ciò sia dovuto al suo difficile passato o altro conta poco, concordo con chi prima di me ti ha detto che sei tu che devi decidere cosa vuoi fare...sai che ti vuole bene ma che potrebbero ripresentarsi situazioni dolorose per te. Coraggio devi prendere una non facile decisione.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Sole (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Le relazioni che si vivono in famiglia creano la base di ciò che saremo, creano le nostre sicurezze e i nostri bisogni. Non sono balle, ne' giustificazioni ai tradimenti.
> Un individuo diventa ciò che vive.... in base anche alle sue caratteristiche di resilienza e agli eventuali risorse aggiuntive che trova nell'ambiente in cui vive.


E allora? Quello che dici ha un senso se si decide di rimboccarsi le maniche e cambiare. Ma nel momento in cui non ci si mette in discussione, ha così tanta importanza sapere come e perchè siamo quello che siamo?

Il nostro amico deve fare i conti con questa ragazza che l'ha fatto soffrire molte volte, non deve farle da psicanalista.

Detto questo, Comgl, la tua situazione è abbastanza complessa, perchè sembri una persona molto accomodante e disposta al perdono. Questa è una bella cosa, una qualità che non tutti hanno.
Attenzione, però, che non si trasformi nella 'zona di comfort' in cui la tua ragazza si rifugia. Insomma, se lei è una persona poco affidabile, l'idea di avere accanto un uomo disposto a passare sopra ai suoi numerosi errori può essere per lei molto rassicurante, può darle il senso di stabilità che le manca, che lei non riesce a darsi (per motivi suoi di cui non sei certo responsabile tu).

Te lo dico perchè io, da figlia, ho vissuto una situazione simile: un padre totalmente inaffidabile, con grossissimi problemi e una fondamentale instabilità emotiva, e una madre accomodante, molto responsabile, sempre pronta a soprassedere ai suoi errori. La mia famiglia, col tempo, è rimasta unita proprio per questo equilibrio 'malato' che si è creato tra i miei genitori. Ma nell'unione, c'è stata anche la disperazione mia e di mia madre, perchè abbiamo passato momenti terribili. Mio padre, invece, non si è mai disperato, perchè sapeva che a casa ci sarebbe sempre stato un porto sicuro, qualunque cazzata avesse combinato.

Non voglio spaventarti, ma nel momento in cui metti su famiglia devi essere consapevole del perchè tu hai scelto lei e lei ha scelto te. La risposta a queste domande è la base sulla quale poggerà la vostra unione.
Una volta chiarite le dinamiche sui cui si basa il vostro rapporto, potrai prendere una decisione consapevole.
Ma rimuovere i problemi, senza affrontarli o illudendosi che lei sia cambiata, non è il presupposto corretto, a mio parere.


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2011)

Veloce e semplice, non è la persona adatta a te! Lo sai e ne sei consapevole ma ti sottovaluti e stai con una che ti ha tradito non solo una, non due, ma ben tre volte. Caro ragazzo mio, hai già le prove sul futuro che ti aspetta, l'amore passerà prima o poii al quinto o al sesto tradimento, lei lo rifarà ancora e lo sai, quindi se fossi in te con eleganza e pazienza le direi di andarsi a trovare un altro fesso a farle da famiglia che non ha avuto, perchè tu hai dovuto subire troppo per colpa sua, oppure che non dovrà mai più tornare al suo paese, visto che è lì che maggiormente ti mancda di rispetto, ma visto che questa opzione è disumana sarai tu umano a darle il benservito.
Carissimo, vali molto di più di lei.


----------



## anpi (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...


Sai che per certi versi mi risepcchio nel tuo modo di essere...io sto con un ragazzo e sospetto a tempo che mi abbia tradita,non ho mai avuto una conferma ma ho scoperto delle cose un pò ambigue..e per di più ora si sta sentendo con  una sua ex progettando di incontrarsi un giorno (lei non sta in italia). Io tutti i giorni penso a questa cosa e ci sto male...lui ovviamente non sa che io so..tutto questo lo porto dentro in silenzio e non so per quanto tempo ancora sopporterò...come te io nonostante tutto sono ancora innamorata di lui e penso che se mai lo lascerò starò peggio di come ci sto adesso...però credi che le perosne come la tua ragazza o come il mio ragazzo potranno mai cambiare? IO comincio a crederci davvero poco...


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi  insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...


se mi chiedi la probabilità che questa ragazza ti possa ancora tradire, la risposta è sicuramente positiva.se lo ha fatto allora , per piu' volte, perchè NOn dovrebbe farlo domani, aldilà delle ragioni, motivazioni, psicologizzazioni.

se mi chiedi che fare ? è evidente che almeno per ora tu non lascerai.lo hai scritto, l'ami, e l'idea che stia con un altro ti far star piu' male di quanto l'idea di non essere rispettato nei tuoi sentimenti.

Nell'amore c'è certamente la gioia di donare, ma insieme a questa è necessaria anche  reciprocità di attenzione.diversamente ha un nome diverso, è amore a senso unico che potrebbe, dico potrebbe anche prima o poi finire....e ora eccoti qui che incominci a porti delle domande.

Ti chiedo Comgl : Perchè quando stai con lei stai bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi  insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...



Siete cresciuti entrambi.
State scoprendo che la vita non è quella favola che vi hanno raccontato.

Tu ti poni domande intelligenti e questa è un buona base di partenza.
Non ti resta che far seguire risposte altrettanto intelligenti, infondo ce le hai già.

Se decidi di chiudere con lei non sentirti troppo triste e preoccupato per la sua sorte...ti ha ampiamente dimostrato di sapersi arrangiare.


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Siete cresciuti entrambi.
> State scoprendo che la vita non è quella favola che vi hanno raccontato.
> 
> Tu ti poni domande intelligenti e questa è un buona base di partenza.
> ...


*


e con questa frase hai detto tutto.*


----------



## tesla (11 Dicembre 2011)

non so perchè sia io che te (e faccio anche una rima da canzone alla nek) dobbiamo ritrovarci ad amare come disperati persone che non sono fatte per noi; che hanno un'idea dell'amore, del rispetto e della fedeltà a dir poco alterata e allucinata. lanciarsi in queste relazioni è una palese violazione al buon senso e allo spirito di sopravvivenza.
non so che dirti, fa male allontanarsi, strazia, annienta, ma razionalmente è l'unica cosa da fare.
non so se la gente cambia, non ne ho le prove. vorrei crederci con tutta me stessa, ma non ho sicurezze in proposito


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

*tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> non so perchè sia io che te (e faccio anche una rima da canzone alla nek) dobbiamo ritrovarci ad amare come disperati persone che non sono fatte per noi; che hanno un'idea dell'amore, del rispetto e della fedeltà a dir poco alterata e allucinata. lanciarsi in queste relazioni è una palese violazione al buon senso e allo spirito di sopravvivenza.
> non so che dirti, fa male allontanarsi, strazia, annienta, ma razionalmente è l'unica cosa da fare.
> non so se la gente cambia, non ne ho le prove. vorrei crederci con tutta me stessa, ma non ho sicurezze in proposito





Affettuose quanto amare considerazioni.


E di sicurezze nemmeno io ne ho , semmai certezze del contraio.

il bisogno di sedurre e di essere sedotte perchè dovrebbe cambiare? Se scegli di non farlo perchè non ti interessa lo puoi fare solo dopo 5 anni che si è "insieme a ". Se non te fregava ieri, di offendere i sentimenti dell'altro per  conseguire certezze ( false ) verso se stessi perchè dopo 10 anni dovrebbe essere diverso?

in una relazione la strada è in salita, e se le fondamentali vengono svuotate del loro significato subito,nei primi anni, è difficile che nel tempo si  rimodelli la persona.

Vorrei essere smentita in queste considerazioni, cavolo se lo vorrei..ma piu' osservo e piu' si rafforzano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> *non so perchè sia io che te (e faccio anche una rima da canzone alla nek) dobbiamo ritrovarci ad amare come disperati persone che non sono fatte per noi*; che hanno un'idea dell'amore, del rispetto e della fedeltà a dir poco alterata e allucinata. lanciarsi in queste relazioni è una palese violazione al buon senso e allo spirito di sopravvivenza.
> non so che dirti, fa male allontanarsi, strazia, annienta, ma razionalmente è l'unica cosa da fare.
> non so se la gente cambia, non ne ho le prove. vorrei crederci con tutta me stessa, ma non ho sicurezze in proposito



Avete ascoltato troppe canzoni di Nek


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2011)

Su questo ho le prove io, la gente non cambia di base, quindi fuggi anche se farà male!


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl, ma lei contribuisce all'acquisto della casa ?


----------



## Sabina_ (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora? Quello che dici ha un senso se si decide di rimboccarsi le maniche e cambiare. Ma nel momento in cui non ci si mette in discussione, ha così tanta importanza sapere come e perchè siamo quello che siamo?
> 
> Il nostro amico deve fare i conti con questa ragazza che l'ha fatto soffrire molte volte, non deve farle da psicanalista.
> 
> ...


Non sono psicanalista e non mi sembra proprio di aver fatto psicanalisi, non ne sarei neanche in grado.
Io scrivo con il mio punto di vista, tu con il tuo. 
Non e' la prima volta che mi scrivi in questo modo? Problemi?
Credo che ognuno di noi con la nostra esperienza dia agli utenti un contributo. Se il mio ti da' fastidio non leggerlo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...


devi solo chiederti quante volte ancora sei disposto a perdonarla; quanti dubbi potrai sopportare relativi all'incertezza sulla paternità di un pupetto che prima o poi arriverà e via dicendo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e con questa frase hai detto tutto.[/B]


:umile:


----------



## tesla (11 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Affettuose quanto amare considerazioni.
> 
> 
> E di sicurezze nemmeno io ne ho , semmai certezze del contraio.
> ...


ottima analisi 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avete ascoltato troppe canzoni di Nek



a volte sono meglio del rumore di tritacarne che senti tu


----------



## Massone (11 Dicembre 2011)

hai ampiamente avuto certezze sulla sua inaffidabilita' e traditrice seriale lasciala adesso senza pensarci su 2 volte soffrirai  un po adesso per la sua mancanza ma  ti evitera' dopo di soffrire *per tutta la vita*! ciao


----------



## Sole (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Non sono psicanalista e non mi sembra proprio di aver fatto psicanalisi, non ne sarei neanche in grado.
> Io scrivo con il mio punto di vista, tu con il tuo.
> Non e' la prima volta che mi scrivi in questo modo? Problemi?
> Credo che ognuno di noi con la nostra esperienza dia agli utenti un contributo. Se il mio ti da' fastidio non leggerlo.


Non ho mai detto che fai la psicanalista. Ho detto che Comgl non è tenuto a sforzarsi di capire a cosa sono dovuti i problemi della sua ragazza. Lo potrebbe fare se lei cominciasse un percorso mettendosi in discussione e rendendolo partecipe di questo percorso, altrimenti trovo inutile e improduttivo fare supposizioni fuorvianti.

Detto questo, io leggo con interesse tutti i contributi, difficilmente ne trovo qualcuno che mi dà fastidio. Nel momento in cui reputerò inutile leggere i tuoi, li salterò a piè pari senza difficoltà. Per il momento li leggo e li commento come più mi aggrada.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina e sole...buone buone


----------



## Sole (11 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sabina e sole...buone buone


Stai scherzando?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Stai scherzando?


Si...no?


----------



## Comgl (12 Dicembre 2011)

Grazie a tutti per le risposte, tutte serie e molto valide.

Nella casa i soldi li metterà anche lei, ma al compromesso nel 2012. Forse anche questo scarso impegno economico può aver influito sul suo comportamento (non so più cosa pensare...).

Quando sto con lei sto bene nel senso che non penso al passato, ai suoi errori. Mi piace ancora, e molto.

Però poi resto da solo, come in questo momento, e penso al mio futuro. Penso  anche al passato, a quando mi diceva ti amo e poi si vedeva con l'altro. A quando mi ha tenuto nascosto per più di un anno il suo secondo tradimento. A quando questa estate ha provato a dirmi che c'era qualcosa che non andava e alla mia domanda "c'è un altro?" lei subito negava. A quando gli mandava sms mentre magari era con me o in mezzo alla mia famiglia.

Forse avete ragione, ho già deciso e devo trovare il coraggio di farlo. Il coraggio di farla piangere, lei e tutta la sua famiglia, io, i miei, capire come fare con la casa, dove trovare i soldi.

Quanta tristezza


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi  insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...


Io comunque vorrei che si rivalutasse il concetto di fidanzamento.
Ok tu conosci una ragazza.
Ti innamori di lei.
Vi mettete assieme.
Passata la fase di innamoramento, in cui ognuno mostra all'altro il meglio di sè, dovrebbe subentrare la fase della conoscenza.
Da lì decidi che cosa e quanto investire no?
Cioè si arriva ad un punto che uno si chiede: voglio che questa donna sia la mia compagna, e la madre dei miei figli?
La reputo idonea a ciò, in virtù delle sue splendide qualità?
O sono qui che mi faccio andare bene questa persona perchè non sono stato capace di trovare di più e di meglio?

Nel fidanzamento non c'è giuramento di fedeltà.
Non c'è convivenza.
Perchè lei dovrebbe cambiare?

L'hai conosciuta lei è fatta così.
E' un po' poliandra no?
Se capita l'occasione bona, ci prende dentro.

Lei sarà così fino alla fine dei suoi giorni.
Ciò non le impedisce di essere un'ottima compagna e un'ottima madre.

Ma bisogna vedere TU secondo che parametri guardi questa donna.

Poi quali sarebbero i sogni che tu hai sacrificato per stare con lei?
Cosa significa per te stare con lei?
Sono tante le cose che non spieghi.

Si ci sono ancora donne che sono innamorate più dell'idea di avere un matrimonio e una famiglia...che non della persona in sè.

Vero amico mio, vero.
Io ho fatto naufragare tutti, TUTTI, i sogni di mia moglie con un'altra persona.
Meglio dire ho fottuto tutte le pretese di un altro uomo su una ragazza, che a due mesi dalle nozze...eheheheheeh...ha abiurato!
Si fatti fuori tutti quanti...

Ai suoi sogni
Ho sostituito realtà concrete.

Che ne pensi?

Infine quello che non si può sentire e che mi sta da morire nei coglioni è sentire troppe volte qua la litania...
E' si è anche colpa mia...l'ho trascurata...

MA IN CHE MONDO SIAMO? EH?
Porca troia...
Na donna innamorata se si sente trascurata...cerca LE TUE ATTENZIONI...non quelle degli altri...perchè quelle degli altri sono lettera morta per lei...

Se lei HA BISOGNO delle attenzioni di altri uomini...per confermare sè stessa...
SI sta con te...( per un sacco di ragioni buone e lecite)...

Ma non è innamorata di te!
Non puoi crederle! Non puoi!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte, tutte serie e molto valide.
> 
> Nella casa i soldi li metterà anche lei, ma al compromesso nel 2012. Forse anche questo scarso impegno economico può aver influito sul suo comportamento (non so più cosa pensare...).
> 
> ...


Si con la casa scusami ma sei stato molto imprudente...
Sulle donne poi...io ho seguito i consigli di mio nonno...e fatalità...mi sono accorto che solo una donna ho incontrato nella mia vita con quei requisiti!

Quando sei solo...rientra in te stesso: lì è il momento di agire.

Se senti che non puoi farcela senza questa persona: hai già la cartina in mano.
Non funzionerà, perchè lei ci giocherà sopra, conterà su sto fatto, tanto lui non avrà mai il coraggio di lasciarmi.
E sbaglierà i calcoli però.

Se sei innamorato di lei...devi poterci dire almeno 20 qualità di lei che ti mandano giù di testa eh?


----------



## Sabina_ (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che fai la psicanalista. Ho detto che Comgl non è tenuto a sforzarsi di capire a cosa sono dovuti i problemi della sua ragazza. Lo potrebbe fare se lei cominciasse un percorso mettendosi in discussione e rendendolo partecipe di questo percorso, altrimenti trovo inutile e improduttivo fare supposizioni fuorvianti.
> 
> Detto questo, io leggo con interesse tutti i contributi, difficilmente ne trovo qualcuno che mi dà fastidio. Nel momento in cui reputerò inutile leggere i tuoi, li salterò a piè pari senza difficoltà. Per il momento li leggo e li commento come più mi aggrada.


Tu hai menzionato la psicoanalisi.... non ho neanche usato termini psicoanalitici e sono critica nei confronti di terapie di questo tipo che durano per anni.
Sono partita da delle considerazioni di Comgl che secondo me hanno colto nel segno. Capire cosa sta alla base può essere importante non solo se l'altro si mette in discussione, ma per poter scegliere consapevolmente se continuare o meno con lei indipendentemente dai fatti oggettivi (casa, denaro, parenti, ecc.). E' lui che ha già iniziato a capire. Se mancasse questa motivazione secondo me potrebbe significare che si e' stanchi di una certa situazione o che forse alla base non c'è più un amore così forte. Condividere la vita con una persona e' una decisione importante ed e' giusto essere sicuri delle proprie scelte prima di formare una famiglia.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Storia surreale ma purtroppo vera dei tradimenti della mia ragazza.
> Messi  insieme 5 anni fa (avevamo 23 anni), dopo 6 mesi, in vacanza nel paese natale di sua mamma, lei mi tradisce con un suo ex. La scopro immediatamente al suo ritorno, e da lì inizia a tormentarmi dicendo che per questo non prova niente, che è stata una cazzata etc etc.
> Torniamo insieme e 3 anni fa scopro per puro caso che, alla seconda occasione (4 anni fa) in cui è tornata in quel paese, mi ha tradito nuovamente con un altro suo ex. Solo che a questo giro non dico niente e la lascio in pompa magna con una lettera il giorno della sua laurea.
> Per 15 giorni non le rispondo al tel, mi arrivano 2 lettere tutti i giorni, chiamate da sua mamma a ogni ora e vedendo in questi atteggiamenti una vera volontà di cambiare, ricomincio tutto (senza ovviamente descrivervi il dolore immenso), anche perché l’amore per lei non era cambiato.
> ...


Si dice che, da giovani bisogna crescere, fare esperienza, conoscersi e conoscere. 
Ora lei per quello che tu ci descrivi ha avuto altri uomini, ed a quanto pare tu negli anni in cui sei stato con  lei no, e fino a questo punto, volendo, e ripeto volendo, possiamo dire che crescendo ci si forma, la cosa che non mi quadra è il suo continuare a frequentare l'altro ( forse senza fare nulla) e quindi mi pongo una domanda, continua imperterrita a fregarsene di te facendo quello che lei vuole, ora e sempre? oppure lei sta cercando di capire cosa è meglio per lei ? difficile rispondere a certe domande, certe domande e risposte si hanno da chi è attore.
Per un vegliardo come me, la soluzione sarebbe lasciarla, perchè con le premesse che conosciamo non sarei mai sicuro della persona che ho accanto, ma per chi è più giovane, sotto certi aspetti le modalità di crescita, accettazione, realtà, maturità, sincerità etc forse seguono delle modalità diverse dai vegliardi come me.


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte, tutte serie e molto valide.
> 
> Nella casa i soldi li metterà anche lei, ma al compromesso nel 2012. Forse anche questo scarso impegno economico può aver influito sul suo comportamento (non so più cosa pensare...).
> 
> ...


Comgl, buongiorno caro. Comprendo il tuo disagio, la tua tristezza, poi tutta sta geografia del parentado a cui uno deve dare PURE  spiegazione quando sarebbero fatti che riguardano TE E LEI E punto. voi siete la coppia, non la dote familiare che NON si sceglie, per quanto bene vogliano tutti. Questo mi sono permessa di scriverlo perchè molto mi ha colpito l 'intevento della madre quando La FIGLIA ti ha tradito ( la prima volta )

Il compito della mamma NON è quello di sostituirsi alla figlia, e tanto meno di inserirsi, riconoscendo comunque tutte le buone intenzioni della Signora. di inserirsi dicevo nella relazione di una figlia ADULTA che DEVE rispondere DA SOLA delle proprie scelte.

è una bambina, la figlia. tant'è che nulla ha capito del tradimento numero uno e ha continuato bellamente a NON prendersi alcuna responsabilità..tanto c'è mammà...che protegge...mi sbaglio Comgl ? 

e poi,,in fondo ..tu sei cosi amorevolmente paterno con Lei che la perdoni, e lei di questo è rassicurata...

Attento al ruolo Comgl, attento soprattutto se domani vorresti una creaturina da lei , perchè poi il casino si INGIGANTISCE. Ne avrai due da accudire. 

Rifletti con serenità, sei un Uomo adulto e solo a te stesso devi rispondere oltre che a Lei. E Viversa.

prendi tutto il tempo che ti, vi è necessario.e parlane anche e soprattutto con Lei.


----------



## Sole (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> *Tu hai menzionato la psicoanalisi*.... non ho neanche usato termini psicoanalitici e sono critica nei confronti di terapie di questo tipo che durano per anni.


Sabina, forse hai frainteso quello che ho scritto. Ho usato la psicoanalisi come metafora, ti riporto la frase per chiarire e poi la chiudo qui perchè mi sembra che la stiamo facendo un po' troppo lunga e, soprattutto, per rispetto nei confronti di Comgl che è in difficoltà.

Io ho scritto: "Il nostro amico deve fare i conti con questa ragazza che l'ha fatto soffrire molte volte, non deve farle da psicanalista".

Come vedi, la psicoanalisi qui è semplicemente una metafora. L'ho usata per dire che, secondo me, non è lui a dover capire le motivazioni personali e familiari che spingono la sua ragazza ad essere come è (e cioè totalmente inaffidabile).

Non mi pare di averti tirato in mezzo in quanto sostenitrice della psicoanalisi. Non è mia abitudine fare discussioni buttandola sul personale e preferisco parlare dei contenuti.

Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Sole (12 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> voi siete la coppia, non la dote familiare che NON si sceglie, per quanto bene vogliano tutti. Questo mi sono permessa di scriverlo perchè molto mi ha colpito l 'intevento della madre quando La FIGLIA ti ha tradito ( la prima volta )
> 
> Il compito della mamma NON è quello di sostituirsi alla figlia, e tanto meno di inserirsi, riconoscendo comunque tutte le buone intenzioni della Signora. di inserirsi dicevo nella relazione di una figlia ADULTA che DEVE rispondere DA SOLA delle proprie scelte.
> 
> ...


Parole sante.


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

Tre tradimenti tre e stai ancora a pensare se lasciarla o no? Hai la sindrome del crocerossino? Perchè qui mi pare che di amore ci sia ben poco.


----------



## Comgl (12 Dicembre 2011)

Grazie ancora a tutti

Forse l'aspetto più triste è vedere che nonostante tutto le persone non cambiano. O forse dipende dai casi.

Ho provato anche a farle capire che alla base del rapporto ci deve essere sincerità e lealtà, che se c'è qualcosa che non va uno lo deve dire, non chiudersi o (peggio) cercare qualcosa/qualcun altro..Ad esempio quando sapevo che sentiva ancora questo terzo amante (avevo le prove ma non glielo dicevo) lei negava (a settembre)...e anche un mese fa l'ha sentito per il suo compleanno e poi con me ha inizialmente negato, per poi invece dirmi la verità.

Ma è così difficile mettersi d'impegno cazzo? Cosa ci guadagni? Poi quelli che di solito fanno così (ho alcuni amici che passano da una donna all'altra senza troppi problemi) rispondono "eh ma la vità è una sola", come se quelle persone a cui la mettono in quel posto ne vivano milioni, di vite.

Sono d'accordo anche con miciolidia sul fatto che i vari parenti non dovrebbero metterci becco, e ho sempre cercato di evitare incontri del tipo cene natalizie o altro..ma alla lunga tutti il becco lo vogliono mettere.

Io non voglio che i miei (eventuali) figli soffrano anche solo 1 minuto nel vedermi triste / disperato per motivi di questo tipo. C'è già abbastanza sofferenza in giro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Parole sante.


Assolutamente. La sincerità si insegna ai bambini, anche e soprattutto con il nostro esempio. Agli adulti no, perchè la menzogna è un'abitudine.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente. La sincerità si insegna ai bambini, anche e soprattutto con il nostro esempio. *Agli adulti no, perchè la menzogna è un'abitudine*.


E' talmente abituale che anche dicendo la verità non ti credono. Pertanto dico la verità perché fa meno fatica ricordarsela.


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si con la casa scusami ma sei stato molto imprudente...
> Sulle donne poi...io ho seguito i consigli di mio nonno...e fatalità...mi sono accorto che solo una donna ho incontrato nella mia vita con quei requisiti!
> 
> Quando sei solo...rientra in te stesso: lì è il momento di agire.
> ...




k:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente. La sincerità si insegna ai bambini, anche e soprattutto con il nostro esempio. Agli adulti no, perchè la menzogna è un'abitudine.



Una volta mia figlia...a 7 anni convinse una sua amica a fare un gioco che voleva fare lei...poi mi disse sconsolata...sai papi l'ho convinta...ma sai per convincere le persone bisogna ricorrere a una montagna di bugie! 

Bambini?
E che dire quando inizia...papino so già che la risposta sarà no, tuttavia sono qua a chiederti, se per caso, non trovi che sia una fantastica idea fare il presepio sulla tua scrivania?
Tranquillo papino fidati di me, mi arrangio tutto io da sola, non ti scomodare per aiutarmi...mi dici allora di si?


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una volta mia figlia...a 7 anni convinse una sua amica a fare un gioco che voleva fare lei...poi mi disse sconsolata...sai papi l'ho convinta...ma sai per convincere le persone bisogna ricorrere a una montagna di bugie!
> 
> Bambini?
> E che dire quando inizia...papino so già che la risposta sarà no, tuttavia sono qua a chiederti, se per caso, non trovi che sia una fantastica idea fare il presepio sulla tua scrivania?
> Tranquillo papino fidati di me, mi arrangio tutto io da sola, non ti scomodare per aiutarmi...mi dici allora di si?



è una amorevole ruffiana, che ti seduce al primo colpo:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assolutamente. La sincerità si insegna ai bambini, anche e soprattutto con il nostro esempio. Agli adulti no, perchè la menzogna è un'abitudine.


:up:


----------



## kassandra (12 Dicembre 2011)

non mi permetto di suggerire scelte che alla fine si devono sentire, ma da traditrice quale sono ti posso assicurare che 
1) le persone non cambiano
2) il momento assistentesocialelasalvoiodallavita l'abbiamo passato credo tutti ma non deve MAI essere più importante della tua felicità.

saluti, 

kas


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> non mi permetto di suggerire scelte che alla fine si devono sentire, ma da traditrice quale sono ti posso assicurare che
> 1) *le persone non cambiano*
> 2) il momento assistentesocialelasalvoiodallavita l'abbiamo passato credo tutti ma non deve MAI essere più importante della tua felicità.
> 
> ...


Cosa intendi?

Guarda che io sono cambiata tantissimo nella vita.
Da fedelissima sono diventata traditrice


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?
> 
> Guarda che io sono cambiata tantissimo nella vita.
> Da fedelissima sono diventata traditrice


E' il contrario che non funziona 

E' come un diodo: puoi andare solo in un senso. Il lato oscuro della forza, il piacere del potere.
Se si torna indietro è la serie B.


----------



## cheater (12 Dicembre 2011)

è scontato dire "lasciala" ma capisco quanto sia difficile...sei innamorato e natura vuole, purtroppo, che più si ricevono stronxate e più diventa difficile staccarsi da quella persona...
prova solo a porti delle domande: ne vale la pena? non pensi possa continuare in eterno visti i precedenti? non pensi che in te manchi solo fiducia e che quindi anche solo una banale sbandata per un'altra te la farebbe dimenticare?
oppure visto che ancora siete giovani, prova a fare un po' lo stronxo anche tu...ma devi essere pronto a tutto, perchè non è escluso che lei alla tua prima cavolata non si dimostri più forte e orgogliosa di te, e quindi ti molli facendoti soffrire il triplo...

oppure ancora sparisci per un po'...fatti una settimana in vacanza, io consiglio sempre las vegas...


----------



## kassandra (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cosa intendi?
> 
> Guarda che io sono cambiata tantissimo nella vita.
> Da fedelissima sono diventata traditrice


beh chiara mi vien da dire che forse la tua natura alla fine è saltata fuori neanche io ho mai tradito ma adesso ci sono in mezzo. e non avrei mai pensato di poter essere così furba da poterla gestire così bene. 

ciao,

kas


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> beh chiara mi vien da dire che forse la tua natura alla fine è saltata fuori neanche io ho mai tradito ma adesso ci sono in mezzo. e non avrei mai pensato di poter essere così furba da poterla gestire così bene.
> 
> ciao,
> 
> kas


ahahahha benvenuta nell'elite di tradi,ora siamo in 5....Kassandra mai dire cosi',pero'porta sfiga,,si dice ''eh magari un giorno se ne accorge'........seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


----------



## kassandra (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha benvenuta nell'elite di tradi,ora siamo in 5....Kassandra mai dire cosi',pero'porta sfiga,,si dice ''eh magari un giorno se ne accorge'........seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


seeeeee appunto grande lothar!ma quando mai ci accorgiamo del tradimento???quando ho letto mess abbastanza ambigui dal cel del mio tipo è riuscito addirittura a convincermi che "erano messaggi così un pò di flirtamento ma non è successo niente" appunto SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

kas


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> seeeeee appunto grande lothar!ma quando mai ci accorgiamo del tradimento???quando ho letto mess abbastanza ambigui dal cel del mio tipo è riuscito addirittura a convincermi che "erano messaggi così un pò di flirtamento ma non è successo niente" *appunto SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> kas


Ho la sensazione che tu stia reagendo a caldo... a volte c'è un'onda di entusiamo.

O sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è una amorevole ruffiana, che ti seduce al primo colpo:mrgreen:


Vedi? Ma lo vedi?


----------



## kassandra (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che tu stia reagendo a caldo... a volte c'è un'onda di entusiamo.
> 
> O sbaglio?


ciao andy, 

onda di entusiasmo.....mah non direi. diciamo che ho vissuto abbastanza per poter diventare una cinica senza pietà


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha benvenuta nell'elite di tradi,ora siamo in 5....Kassandra mai dire cosi',pero'porta sfiga,,si dice ''eh magari un giorno se ne accorge'........seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....


Ma non ti è mai venuto in mente...che forse lei "sa", ma preferisce "non sapere"...per tenerti il giochino?
Mi dispiace per voi...
Ma io sento che tante volte un compagno/a...."capisce"...ma siccome non vuole rogne...chiude anche entrambi gli occhi eh? ANche per non costringere l'altro a raccontare una montagna di balle...eh?


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> ciao andy,
> 
> onda di entusiasmo.....mah non direi. diciamo che ho vissuto abbastanza per poter diventare una cinica senza pietà


Sai, a volte, dopo un tradimento affrontavo dei momenti di euforia strana, in cui mi dicevo di cambiare, mi sentivo invincibile, mi dicevo che avrei trombato come un coniglio non facendomi più scrupoli, che dovevo essere cinico ecc...

Poi arrivava un'altra e... mi innamoravo... e punto e d'accapo  La solita stronza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, a volte, dopo un tradimento affrontavo dei momenti di euforia strana, in cui mi dicevo di cambiare, mi sentivo invincibile, mi dicevo che avrei trombato come un coniglio non facendomi più scrupoli, che dovevo essere cinico ecc...
> 
> Poi arrivava un'altra e... mi innamoravo... e punto e d'accapo  *La solita stronza*


O forse tu il solito...(come direbbe lothar).........   :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti è mai venuto in mente...che forse lei "sa", ma preferisce "non sapere"...per tenerti il giochino?
> Mi dispiace per voi...
> Ma io sento che tante volte un compagno/a...."capisce"...ma siccome non vuole rogne...chiude anche entrambi gli occhi eh? ANche per non costringere l'altro a raccontare una montagna di balle...eh?


Caro amico mio purtroppo io sono una delle persone piu'chiaccherate di questa frazioncina,che ormai conosci bene.A lei arrivano si dice delle cazzo di parrucchiere,accidenti a loro...ma prove non ne ha,pèrcheì' qua',a parte qualche goliardata,sto attento.
No amico la conosci poco,lei se avesse le prove,mi butta le valigie in strada,oppure la da a uno di quei bastardi che la cacciano,,cosa e'peggio???


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> seeeeee appunto grande lothar!ma quando mai ci accorgiamo del tradimento???quando ho letto mess abbastanza ambigui dal cel del mio tipo è riuscito addirittura a convincermi che "erano messaggi così un pò di flirtamento ma non è successo niente" appunto SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> kas


ahahahah..brava Kas........io non ho il problema perche ''lei''conosce un numero di cell e stop,il semi ufficiale dovrebbe averlo cancellato mesi fa',l'ufficiale con il cavolo che l'avra'mai...hai visto mai..


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> O forse tu il solito...(come direbbe lothar).........   :carneval:


Bene, la prossima volta sarebbe giusto buttare merda direttamente addosso alle persone? Merda?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro amico mio purtroppo io sono una delle persone piu'chiaccherate di questa frazioncina,che ormai conosci bene.A lei arrivano si dice delle cazzo di parrucchiere,accidenti a loro...ma prove non ne ha,pèrcheì' qua',a parte qualche goliardata,sto attento.
> No amico la conosci poco,lei se avesse le prove,mi butta le valigie in strada,oppure la da a uno di quei bastardi che la cacciano,,cosa e'peggio???


Scemo...le valigie in strada eh?
Con quelle sappilo è finita...

Mio caro amico so che sei geloso...
Avere la coscienza sporca di lussurie scoperecce...
Comporta ciò...

Ma tu stai tranquillo no?
Se succede il casin, mi evochi...e le parlo io...la convinco io...tu non temere...

Ma sai che un passo falso può esserti fatale...
Che poi non vieni qui a piangere anche tu eh?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bene, la prossima volta sarebbe giusto buttare merda direttamente addosso alle persone? Merda?


Andy non si dicono le parolacce..un podi rispetto per i tanti afflitti piagnosi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bene, la prossima volta sarebbe giusto buttare merda direttamente addosso alle persone? Merda?


Andy, il fatto è che io e Lothar siamo preoccupati per te....

ti stai perdendo il meglio della vita presente per un "meglio" non definito che a quanto pare, per te non arriva mai.

Così si legge nei tuoi interventi.
Tu credi in qualcosa che reputi valido e importante...il rispetto, la fedeltà, l'Amore.

Allora perchè sei infelice?


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Andy, il fatto è che io e Lothar siamo preoccupati per te....
> 
> ti stai perdendo il meglio della vita presente per un "meglio" non definito che a quanto pare, per te non arriva mai.
> 
> ...


No, non credo nel rispetto, fedeltà e amore. Sono stanco di crederci.
Io esprimo quello che dovrebbe stare sotto certe parole, il loro significato.
Anche tu, prima di essere stata tradita, cosa ne pensavi? Ci davi un senso?
Quelle parole sono importanti se si è fortunati (solo fortuna, mi spiace) se si incontra un'altra persona che la pensa come te.
Non è così, è quasi impossibile: in una coppia almeno uno dei due (uomo o donna) ha continuamente cazzi e tette che folleggiano come spermatozoi nella testa.
A me capitava, naturalmente, ma erano pensieri e morivano lì. E sbagliavo? *Hai ragione, sì, sbagliavo*.

Ma che dovrei fare? Divenire un puttaniere? Farmi storie a destra e a sinistra? Cercare una brava ragazza e vendicarmi di tutto? Che una volta devo godere io, avendo una donna e trombandone altre?
Lo farei? Non lo so. Forse sì, ora. Ma mi sentirei giustificato. Perchè saprei che non commetterei un errore, ma che cercherei la giustizia in questo modo, perchè la vita è una sola, e sola la giustizia ti porta serenità.

Non lo so, davvero. Sai, in questo periodo vorrei andare a puttane. Davvero. Ma per toccare una donna sconosciuta. Per levarmi dalla testa quelle che hanno fatto i loro comodi. Senza scrupoli, è mio diritto. Mettere le mani tra le cosce di una prostituta,sentire quanto è più donna della mia ex. Forse sì, è quella la cura.

Potrei farlo, non lo faccio. Ma se lo faccio, avrò fatto bene. Lo so. Perchè sarebbe per me, per il mio egoismo, che è giusto che lo tiri fuori. Non dovrò rispondere a nessuno delle mie azioni, nemmeno a mia madre. E' la mia vita, mi voglio prendere quello che posso.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy, faresti un torto a te stesso, che è più grave.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Andy, il fatto è che io e Lothar siamo preoccupati per te....
> 
> ti stai perdendo il meglio della vita presente per un "meglio" non definito che a quanto pare, per te non arriva mai.
> 
> ...


questo post vale da solo tutto il forum
:umile:


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> ciao andy,
> 
> onda di entusiasmo.....mah non direi. diciamo che ho vissuto abbastanza per poter diventare una cinica senza pietà


:good:e vaiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

*kassandra*



kassandra ha detto:


> non mi permetto di suggerire scelte che alla fine si devono sentire, ma da traditrice quale sono ti posso assicurare che
> 1) le persone non cambiano
> 2) il momento assistentesocialelasalvoiodallavita l'abbiamo passato credo tutti ma non deve MAI essere più importante della tua felicità.
> 
> ...


a ri - :up:


----------



## Massone (13 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Andy, il fatto è che io e Lothar siamo preoccupati per te....
> 
> ti stai perdendo il meglio della vita presente per un "meglio" non definito che a quanto pare, per te non arriva mai.
> 
> ...



Giochi al raddoppio prima o poi perdi


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2011)

Certo che leggere alcune cose è davvero divertente.
Scusate l'affermazione di sopra, ma leggevo di traditori che felici e contenti avevano battute con andy, e leggendo mi sembrava di capire che, il traditore è felice! si felice di mentire, felice di arrivare a casa guardare il partner e dirle/gli tesoro quanto sono stanco/a, ed avvicinandosi si sente baciare e dire tesoro sdraiati che ti faccio due massaggi, e magari nel mentre dei figli li stanno a guardare, e questi pensano, che genitori stupendi che famiglia armoniosa.
Mi fermo eh.
Ai figli ditegli la verità ditegli ed insegnategli quello che "è" la vostra vita e verità, d'altronde qua lo fate no? perchè nella realtà no? 
Aspetto risposte.

Non sto giudicando, ma per cortesia capisco che la vita è vostra, ma un po di rispetto no eh ? ( e quasi quasi mi viene da pensare che il rispetto dovreste averlo verso voi stessi e non verso noi.)


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2011)

*Si....*

Gaurda....solo per schiarirti le idee....ma il coionazzo sei tu.....e sei tu quello debole...tanto impiegherai altri 5 anni a capirlo.....!Cornutoni si nasce.....!!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gaurda....solo per schiarirti le idee....ma il coionazzo sei tu.....e sei tu quello debole...tanto impiegherai altri 5 anni a capirlo.....!Cornutoni si nasce.....!!


Dici a me ?

Se dici a me, la parola cornutone mi sta anche bene, mica mi offende.
La realtà è quella che sono stato cornificato, e chiaramente ci sono persone che usano le parole in maniera giusta "cornutone".
Ora indipendentemente se tu sei un tradito o un traditore, ti dico che meglio essere cornutoni che avere quell'animo quella sensibilità quella bontà quell'altruismo che contraddistingue le persone come te. 

Ti ricordo anche, e queste non sono parole mie, ma parole di persone che nella vita studiano i "cornutoni con annessi traditori" e.. guarda caso con tutto quello che circonda il contesto del tradimento, sai che dicono? dicono che in un tradimento la persona che tradisce è quella ad avere problemi, è quella che ha qualcosa che non va. Che poi il tutto sia circondato da contesti che variano da caso a caso , bhe quello è un'altro discorso.

Morale? nessuna! leggiamoci la parola cornutone che dietro chi l'ha scritta ci sta...


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2011)

*Claudio*

Perchè dovrei averla con te?Era riferito...all'autore del 3d.....!Poi se permetti...meglio qualcuno che dice un brusca verita,che una Fantastica bugia!!!


----------



## Ultimo (13 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei averla con te?Era riferito...all'autore del 3d.....!Poi se permetti...meglio qualcuno che dice un brusca verita,che una Fantastica bugia!!!


Ho frainteso perchè la tua era una risposta senza citazioni, e quindi trovandosi dopo la mia......

Comunque mi sta anche bene una brusca verità e lo conferma che la crescita che ho fatto è stata anche da utenti di nome sterminator.

 E come disse il dottor manhattan quello che sei, lo crei soltanto tu!


----------



## Comgl (13 Dicembre 2011)

Già, oscuro, credo che tu abbia perfettamente ragione...e non sono ironico

Forse idealizzo troppo le relazioni, invece sto capendo che uno non deve mai smettere di cercare, di farsi andare bene quello che trova (magari per caso)...è anche vero che dopo esperienze del genere non è che uno abbia tutta sta voglia di ricominciare a vedere altre donne.

Ma ricominciare a vedere me stesso, chi sono e prima di piacere a chiunque altro piacere a me stesso, credo sia il primo passo fondamentale.

Per miciolidia, non elenco le qualità, potrebbero essere 5 o anche 30, secondo me quando ti innamori non è che fai un elenco e poi decidi. Ti assicuro che di qualità questa persona ne ha diverse, il problema è che mi sto rendendo conto di aver impiegato troppo tempo a capire che, prima o poi, mi farà ancora soffrire. E non credo di essere disposto a pagare un prezzo/rischio così alto per i momenti belli che comunque passerei ancora con lei.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2011)

*Comgl*

Mi sei simpatico......!Guarda ti dovresti porrè un interrogativoerchè ho accettato una cosa simile?Sincermante è inaccettabile tutte ste corna dai.....non è che pensi che non puoi meritar di più?Insicurezza?Guarda lei ti ha capito bene.......!!


----------



## Comgl (14 Dicembre 2011)

Semplice, perchè l'amavo (e l'amo tuttora). Non credo sia una questione di insicurezza. Come madre credo sarebbe perfetta, come compagna ha dimostrato di non essere così affidabile.

Una curiosità: secondo voi andando a convivere qualcosa potrebbe cambiare/migliorare?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Semplice, perchè l'amavo (e l'amo tuttora). Non credo sia una questione di insicurezza. Come madre credo sarebbe perfetta, come compagna ha dimostrato di non essere così affidabile.
> 
> Una curiosità: secondo voi andando a convivere qualcosa potrebbe cambiare/migliorare?


No.
Peggiorerà.


----------



## Comgl (14 Dicembre 2011)

Why?


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Peggiorerà.


assolutamente d'accordo! :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Why?


perchè non ci sono le basi per una convivenza! siete già partiti col piede sbagliato
andare a vivere insieme non è una passeggiata....e se già l'inizio non è buono col passare del tempo le cose peggioreranno.


----------



## xfactor (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè non ci sono le basi per una convivenza! siete già partiti col piede sbagliato
> andare a vivere insieme non è una passeggiata....e se già l'inizio non è buono col passare del tempo le cose peggioreranno.


quoto simy non perchè condivido il suo pensiero ma perchè non ho na mazza da fare!:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> quoto simy non perchè condivido il suo pensiero ma perchè non ho na mazza da fare!:up:


ciao X come stai? 
noto che hai sempre una parolina affettuosa per me tu è? :incazzato::incazzato:

bacetti :carneval:


----------



## xfactor (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao X come stai?
> noto che hai sempre una parolina affettuosa per me tu è? :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> bacetti :carneval:


io sto benone cara , ma tu ?

trovato marito?

Ho un amico .. bravissima persona che potrebbe interessarti, se vuoi ti mando la foto e vedi se può interessarti,
sappi che però non è libero prima di 2 anni!


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Why?



uno tra tanti dopo quelli di Simy : perchè se tu non avessi avuto dubbi e quindi non fossi approdato qui, è perchè lei li avrebbe già allontanati  dalla tua testa.

Comgl, considera questi miei commenti SOLO come occasione per riflettere...elabora, e ascolta quello che lei ha da dire a proposito , anzi, quello che FA.

Dai retta ai tuoi dubbi come stai facendo, SEMPRE.

Tu sei uomo molto protettivo, si capisce, e certo potrebbe funzionare nel breve periodo, ma  nel lungo lei potrebbe diventare piu autonoma e sicura e quindi tradirti con maggior sicurezza, come tu potresti diventare meno paterno e spaccarti finalmente le palle.insomma..le variabili sono infinite...quindi quanto meno investi cautelando te nell'eventualità che le cose non andassero come speravi.


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Conosco una donna a me vicina che potrebbe assomigliarle...nel tempo  è cambiata? no, peggiorata.


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> io sto benone cara , ma tu ?
> 
> trovato marito?
> 
> ...



Ma mi spieghi perchè ti sei fissato co sta storia di trovarmi marito???? ma io sto tanto bene adesso! 

non è libero prima di due anni nel senso che sta in galera? ahahahahahah :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Comgl (14 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> uno tra tanti dopo quelli di Simy : perchè se tu non avessi avuto dubbi e quindi non fossi approdato qui, è perchè lei li avrebbe già allontanati  dalla tua testa.
> 
> Comgl, considera questi miei commenti SOLO come occasione per riflettere...elabora, e ascolta quello che lei ha da dire a proposito , anzi, quello che FA.
> 
> ...



grazie miciolidia.

Sì il vero problemi sono i miei dubbi, il fatto che quando penso a 1 anno fa quando abbiamo bloccato la casa saltavo sui muri dalla gioia, invece adesso pensando che lei si vedeva (come amica, questo è certo dal tono della mail) comunque con quello del primo tradimento mi mette dentro una profonda tristezza.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> io sto benone cara , ma tu ?
> 
> trovato marito?
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che la Simy sta da Dio...fa quello che le pare senza dovere chiedere a nessuno,,entra esce e tanti saluti.
Poi ne trova finche'vuole..perche'oltre che bella e simpatica...insomma abitasse piu'vicino sarebbe un'obbiettivo..ahahahaha....
ma che ti sei messo a fare xfactor??l'agenzia matrimoniale?'quasi quasi ti segnalo alla mia amante...ha avuto il coraggio di chiedermi se le trovo il moroso..ahhahahahha


----------



## Comgl (14 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Conosco una donna a me vicina che potrebbe assomigliarle...nel tempo  è cambiata? no, peggiorata.


puoi dettagliare meglio? adesso sta sempre con il suo uomo ma continua a tradire?


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma guarda che la Simy sta da Dio...fa quello che le pare senza dovere chiedere a nessuno,,entra esce e tanti saluti.
> Poi ne trova finche'vuole..perche'oltre che bella e simpatica...insomma abitasse piu'vicino sarebbe un'obbiettivo..ahahahaha....
> ma che ti sei messo a fare xfactor??l'agenzia matrimoniale?'quasi quasi ti segnalo alla mia amante...ha avuto il coraggio di chiedermi se le trovo il moroso..ahhahahahha


Grazie Lothar


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie Lothar


e de che??io scrivo solo quello che realmente penso.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Why?


Senti i primi due mesi di convivenza non vanno bene: la coppia si deve assestare
Poi va sempre peggio
E le persone non cambiano.
Il tuo lui ogni santa sera va al abar con ggli amici?
Ti dice che da sposato non ci andrà più? CREDICI

Se una donna ama fare certe cose...
Le farà sempre.

La vuoi?
Te la tieni così come è...
Con la consapevolezza che ogni tanto fa la pazza no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e de che??io scrivo solo quello che realmente penso.


E le maestre si scandalizzano tutte...


----------



## Comgl (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti i primi due mesi di convivenza non vanno bene: la coppia si deve assestare
> Poi va sempre peggio
> E le persone non cambiano.
> Il tuo lui ogni santa sera va al abar con ggli amici?
> ...


E' che delle volte mi sembra che anche lei non abbia ancora capito come è fatta...mah


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> E' che delle volte mi sembra che anche lei non abbia ancora capito come è fatta...mah


Mah senti...
Forse dirò un luogo comune...
Ma secondo me...
Una donna solo dopo i 40 ha capito come è fatta..
Ha finito di esplorare sè stessa...

Ma c'è una cosa che posso dirti io...
Vedi per esempio Lothar fa certe cazzate a 54 anni, perchè non le ha fatte da giovane eh?

Cosa credi?
A vent'anni era sacrosanto andare in certi posti dove si vedevano le ballerine mezze nude eh?
Uauuuuuuuuuuuu....quanta figa...
Che brivido eh? E guai con le ragazze...tacere con la ragazza che sei andato nei localacci di donne nude...

Oggi a 45 non me ne può fregar di meno di quei locali...

Ora conosco più di una donna che ha fatto la pazza fino ai 30...poi mi ha detto...pincy...ora basta giostre e luna park...mi sposo, faccio famiglia e metto la testa a posto. Eh?
E così ha fatto!

Forse la tua raga non è ancora pronta e matura per saper dare il giusto valore a certe cose no?


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora conosco più di una donna che ha fatto la pazza fino ai 30...poi mi ha detto...pincy...ora basta giostre e luna park...mi sposo, faccio famiglia e metto la testa a posto. Eh?
> E così ha fatto!


Perchè molte sono esauste di pensare alla linea ed hanno voglia di svaccare 
Ma non da sole...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè molte sono esauste di pensare alla linea ed hanno voglia di svaccare
> Ma non da sole...


Non sole ovvio. Cercano  stanchi panzoni impotenti con i calzini bucati e le mutande sfatte.
Ma questo solo le romanticone.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Cercano  stanchi panzoni impotenti con i calzini bucati e le mutande sfatte.*


Che è il sogno di ogni uomo


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Che è il sogno di ogni uomo


E tutti vissero felici e contenti


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah senti...
> Forse dirò un luogo comune...
> Ma secondo me...
> Una donna solo dopo i 40 ha capito come è fatta..
> ...


ahahaha il mitico Lux..riuscimmo a farci buttare fuori da un postaccio cosi',,,che tempi!!!!no le cazzate un po'le ho sempre fatte..ma ora faccio benissimo..perche'sono stufo e non posso piu',24 anni...


----------



## Comgl (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah senti...
> Forse dirò un luogo comune...
> Ma secondo me...
> Una donna solo dopo i 40 ha capito come è fatta..
> ...


Scusa però allora se si vuole si può cambiare, mi stai dicendo questo no?

Purtroppo temo tu abbia ragione...ma uno non è che può accendere un cero e sperare...


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> puoi dettagliare meglio? adesso sta sempre con il suo uomo ma continua a tradire?



vive , questa donna, di amori che idealizza alla volte, in altre meno, è proprio l'atteggiamento che è rimasto infantile. ora ha un figlio e invece di migliore in maturità è forse anche peggiorata.

é stata fidanzata per 15 anni, casini su casini in questo periodo di tempo, poi si è sposata comunque, un fiiglio, ed è rimasta la bambina di sempre, mantenuta da lui, casa acquistata in parte dai genitori di lei e in parte lui si è accollato il mutuo.

Questo per dimostrare che in meglio non è affatto cambiata, anzi, forse peggiorata.

Non voglio dire che sia sovrapponibile alla tua esperienza, ma la bimba di ieri è rimasta quella di oggi, e lui che " sperava di poterla cambiare " non ci è riuscito affatto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha il mitico Lux..riuscimmo a farci buttare fuori da un postaccio cosi',,,che tempi!!!!no le cazzate un po'le ho sempre fatte..ma ora faccio benissimo..perche'sono stufo e non posso piu',24 anni...


Ciò e il teatrino che c'è in via Manzoni eh?
Wovl al pomeriggio c'erano gli spettacoli delle pornostar...andai a vedere Rossana Doll...che brividume eh? Poi si gettò tutta nuda tra il pubblico...fui figo da morire...riuscii...a mormorarle all'orecchio...sono pazzo di te...ho visto tutti i tuoi film...e lei mi disse...che bravo bambino che sei!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè molte sono esauste di pensare alla linea ed hanno voglia di svaccare
> Ma non da sole...


No ANdy...non è così...
Si cresce e si matura, e si privilegiano altre cose, che agli occhi sono più importanti no?
Pensa a quante persone non sono riuscite a chiudere con la loro adolescenza o infanzia...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Scusa però allora se si vuole si può cambiare, mi stai dicendo questo no?
> 
> Purtroppo temo tu abbia ragione...ma uno non è che può accendere un cero e sperare...


NON CAMBIARE...
La natura e l'indole di una persona non si cambia...
Ma si può evolvere...

Ti faccio un esempio...
Proprio ieri sera in chat su fb, parlavo con una persona circa la natura del mio carattere...
Lei mi ha detto...
Tu sei un'attivista...a volte prima di agire dovresti contare fino a dieci no?

Quindi ho una natura impulsiva...
Ma questo mia natura si è smussata negli anni no?

Parliamo di sesso?
A certe donne piace da impazzire, ad altre meno eh?
Fatalità assistiamo a fenomeni per cui quelle a cui piace meno, criticano sempre chi lo pratica allegramente eh?

Se una ha una natura diremo libertina...
Non la puoi giudicare male per questo eh?

Ti faccio un esempio...
Tu sposi una spendacciona...inutile che ti lamenti non sarà mai una formica che risparmia...eh?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò e il teatrino che c'è in via Manzoni eh?
> Wovl al pomeriggio c'erano gli spettacoli delle pornostar...andai a vedere Rossana Doll...che brividume eh? Poi si gettò tutta nuda tra il pubblico...fui figo da morire...riuscii...a mormorarle all'orecchio...sono pazzo di te...ho visto tutti i tuoi film...e lei mi disse...che bravo bambino che sei!



proprio quello..nin esiste piu'...pensa adesso una roba simile.che tempi,che citta'fantastica,,,quella sera facemmo una zingarata,Via Nosadella,ci passa un'auto per volta,prima dell'incrocio la ns Fiat 125 si''spegne''...bellissimo facemmo la fial fino in piazza maggiore..grandi attori..


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Ah, Rossana Doll...
Quando non ero nemmeno maggiorenne, facevano un programma su una emittente locale in cui si facevano sempre riferimenti a lei.
Ma non sapevo chi fosse...

Poi lo seppi...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, Rossana Doll...
> Quando non ero nemmeno maggiorenne, facevano un programma su una emittente locale in cui si facevano sempre riferimenti a lei.
> Ma non sapevo chi fosse...
> 
> Poi lo seppi...


Ah grandio!
In un suo film girato a bologna, per la regia di Richard Bennett, compaio anche io e un mio amico davanti alla fermata del 27, davanti al cinema Minerva di Bologna...ma non ricordo il titolo del film...ma mai mi sono sentito paolini come quella volta! 
Ma ti rendi conto? Immortalato in un pornazzo!
Che vita...che vita...


----------



## Comgl (15 Dicembre 2011)

Mi sa che la saluto e mi compro io la casa, ho qualcuno che mi può aiutare in questo..poi al massimo la rivenderò. E vaffanculo.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

*comgl*



Comgl ha detto:


> Mi sa che la saluto e mi compro io la casa, ho qualcuno che mi può aiutare in questo..poi al massimo la rivenderò. E vaffanculo.


tu intanto comprati la casa, lei lasciala fuori dall'affare...poi tutto il resto si vedrà.che fretta hai ? 
una cosa alla volta. una mossa per volta, senno fai pasticci. comprensibili.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Voglio dire, tu te la compri, tu te la intesti, punto.

poi il resto ...dopo...


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

se si offende, pure, allora ti da l'ennesima occasione per mandarcela ..

se umilmente tace e capisce il tuo punto vista...già Potrebbe essere un segnale di presa coscienza e responsabilità.


----------



## Comgl (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> se si offende, pure, allora ti da l'ennesima occasione per mandarcela ..
> 
> se umilmente tace e capisce il tuo punto vista...già Potrebbe essere un segnale di presa coscienza e responsabilità.



Non mi sembra di aver avuto fretta...è 4 mesi (vissuti da me male, ma l'avevo messo in conto) che la osservo e vedo come si comporta..adesso (parlo in questi ultimi 10 giorni) sembra un angioletto, affettuosa come sempre etc etc

Ma non mi fido come prima, è questo il problema enorme che ho. Anche l'aver scoperto che quando va in quel paese esce di nascosto con quello del primo tradimento (ed è anni che fa così) sinceramente mi fa pensare male.

Mi aspetto pianti, scenate e cose così.

Come 3 anni fa, come 4 anni fa. "Non lo farò più" e promesse varie.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver avuto fretta...è 4 mesi (vissuti da me male, ma l'avevo messo in conto) che la osservo e vedo come si comporta..adesso (parlo in questi ultimi 10 giorni) sembra un angioletto, affettuosa come sempre etc etc
> 
> Ma non mi fido come prima, è questo il problema enorme che ho. Anche l'aver scoperto che quando va in quel paese esce di nascosto con quello del primo tradimento (ed è anni che fa così) sinceramente mi fa pensare male.
> 
> ...


trasforma questo tuo non affidarti come un qualcosa che ti rende almeno, vantaggio, oltre che sofferenza. Il vantaggio di chi puo' scegliere di usare la Razionalità perchè vede , e non Si illude e basta. si forte di questo.

Tu agisci autonomamente, come ha fatto lei nelle sue scelte.

Hai paura di dirglielo?


----------



## Comgl (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non ho paura, ho però sempre inconsciamente in testa il tarlo che magari adesso l'ha capita..ma non posso sprecare la mia vita per scoprirlo.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non la sprechi...la vivi...come ti riesce. come tutti. se la lasci hai il tarlo, se te la tieni lo hai pure...quindi accettati per ora e non fare danno in altri sensi...tutto qui...
quando sarai certo vedrai che le scelte arrivano. 

è solo un modestissimo suggerimento.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Non ho paura, ho però sempre* inconsciamente *in testa il tarlo che magari adesso l'ha capita..ma non posso sprecare la mia vita per scoprirlo.



mica tanto, semmai il contrario


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Mi sa che la saluto e mi compro io la casa, ho qualcuno che mi può aiutare in questo..poi al massimo la rivenderò. E vaffanculo.


dai retta a me e fidati..il momento per acquistare e'd'oro,,i prezzi sono bassissimi e forse caleranno ancora...offri sempre il 35%in meno di quanto ti chiedono,specialmente se compri dal costruttore,e'facile trovare chi,con l'acqua la gola accetti.poco bello ma business is business,poi se non fai tu...lo faccio io..


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai retta a me e fidati..il momento per acquistare e'd'oro,,i prezzi sono bassissimi e forse caleranno ancora...offri sempre il 35%in meno di quanto ti chiedono,specialmente se compri dal costruttore,e'facile trovare chi,con l'acqua la gola accetti.poco bello ma business is business,poi se non fai tu...lo faccio io..


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai retta a me e fidati..il momento per acquistare e'd'oro,,i prezzi sono bassissimi e forse caleranno ancora...offri sempre il 35%in meno di quanto ti chiedono,specialmente se compri dal costruttore,e'facile trovare chi,con l'acqua la gola accetti.poco bello ma business is business,poi se non fai tu...lo faccio io..


Ecco l'italietta di cui andare fieri.
Quel che conta è il business e tutto il resto vaffanculo!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:


e 2.
C'è proprio da complimentarsi con uno che consiglia di approfittarsi di un povero cristo con  l'acqua alla gola in nome del business.
Mamma mia che tristezza


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e 2.
> C'è proprio da complimentarsi con uno che consiglia di approfittarsi di un povero cristo con  l'acqua alla gola in nome del business.
> Mamma mia che tristezza


i costruttori solitamente non sono poveri cristi.

magari gli operai...e tante, troppe altre categorie di lavoratori onesti.

mi spiace che le sorti di chi ha speculato per anni arricchendosi ti infondano tanta tristezza.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> i costruttori solitamente non sono poveri cristi.
> 
> magari gli operai...e tante, troppe altre categorie di lavoratori onesti.
> 
> mi spiace che le sorti di chi ha speculato per anni arricchendosi ti infondano tanta tristezza.


Si si, hai proprio ragione.
la vedi lunga!


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

se acquistare una casa lo consideri business...beh...abbiamo parametri di valutazione che differiscono non poco. 

Mi sembra un pretesto il tuo, ma va bene cosi


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e 2.
> C'è proprio da complimentarsi con uno che consiglia di approfittarsi di un povero cristo con  l'acqua alla gola in nome del business.
> Mamma mia che tristezza


Scommetto che tu invece quando vai a fare la spesa, e compri le mele, quando il fruttarolo ti dice: "Sono 2 euro grazie", tu gli rispondi: "Ma siamo matti ? Queste mele sono così belle che io le  voglio pagare 5 euro". Si Si.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rilassati e prima pensa,  hai sparato una stronzata inutile e insensata. Una buona occasione sprecata  per stare zitto.
> Un conto è pagare il giusto prezzo un conto è approfittarsi di una situazione (acqua alla gola) come è stato scritto.
> Non è che dovete giustificare ogni stronzata come se fosse l'ultima cosa più importante  della vita eh??
> Capita di dirne ogni tanto.
> Persino a me )


Vedo che ultimamente facciamo entrare proprio tutti eehhhh ?  Ma una pò di sana selezione all'ingresso ? Mica dico che bisogna avere giacca e cravatta, ma le semplici regole dell'educazione, tipo evitare di dire al primo che capita: "Hai sprecato una buona occasione per stare zitto", perchè se vogliamo buttarla sul turpiloquio, al cazzoncello da me quotato lo rivesto da capo a piedi


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedo che ultimamente facciamo entrare proprio tutti eehhhh ?  Ma una pò di sana selezione all'ingresso ? Mica dico che bisogna avere giacca e cravatta, ma le semplici regole dell'educazione, tipo evitare di dire al primo che capita: "Hai sprecato una buona occasione per stare zitto", perchè se vogliamo buttarla sul turpiloquio, al cazzoncello da me quotato lo rivesto da capo a piedi


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Te ce metti te all'ingresso a fare selezione ?


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te ce metti te all'ingresso a fare selezione ?


assolutamente si! e mi porto pure il cane per gli ossi duri........ vedi tu che pulizia che facciamo! :carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedo che ultimamente facciamo entrare proprio tutti eehhhh ?  Ma una pò di sana selezione all'ingresso ? Mica dico che bisogna avere giacca e cravatta, ma le semplici regole dell'educazione, tipo evitare di dire al primo che capita: "Hai sprecato una buona occasione per stare zitto", perchè se vogliamo buttarla sul turpiloquio, al cazzoncello da me quotato lo rivesto da capo a piedi


Facciamo entrare ?? e te chi saresti?? sei uno dei buttafuori /gorilla del locale?? 
vacci piano con le minacce che sono debole di cuore e facilmente impressionabile...
Per dirla  alla romana: dopo il tuo post me sto proprio a cacà addosso, un brivido unico
relax cazzetto, ho solo ribattuto alla minchiata che avevi detto delle mele.
pisenlov


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Facciamo entrare ?? e te chi saresti?? sei uno dei buttafuori /gorilla del locale??
> vacci piano con le minacce che sono debole di cuore e facilmente impressionabile...
> Per dirla  alla romana: dopo il tuo post me sto proprio a cacà addosso, un brivido unico
> relax cazzetto, ho solo ribattuto alla minchiata che avevi detto delle mele.
> pisenlov


Guarda, ti rispondo ancora una volta educatamente (E' il self control di stampo britannico che me frega a me ), e poi se vuoi possiamo anche fare a gara a chi insulta meglio (Fidate, non c'è gara, me te mangio e me te ricaco quando e come voglio). 

La storia delle mele era in risposta al tuo post sull'Italietta in cui ci si approfitta delle persone con l'acqua alla gola. Vedi, se il comunismo è morto, il capitalismo non è che goda di ottima salute. Una delle regole principi del capitalsimo, o comunque su cui si fonda l'economia attuale, è, comprare al minor prezzo e rivendere al prezzo maggiore. Quindi, il costruttore si ritrova con l'acqua alla gola ed è costretto a vendere case a prezzi stracciati ? Cazzi suoi. Ma credi che a Wall Street o nelle borse di tutto il mondo non si faccia la stessa cosa ? Si cercano aziiende che se la passano male, si comprano le azioni a prezzi stracciati, e le si rivende quando salgonoo le quotazioni. L'economia questa è. Sottolineo: l'Economia così come l'abbiamo voluta  noi (voi).


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda, ti rispondo ancora una volta educatamente (E' il self control di stampo britannico che me frega a me ), e poi se vuoi possiamo anche fare a gara a chi insulta meglio (Fidate, non c'è gara, me te mangio e me te ricaco quando e come voglio).
> 
> La storia delle mele era in risposta al tuo post sull'Italietta in cui ci si approfitta delle persone con l'acqua alla gola. Vedi, se il comunismo è morto, il capitalismo non è che goda di ottima salute. Una delle regole principi del capitalsimo, o comunque su cui si fonda l'economia attuale, è, comprare al minor prezzo e rivendere al prezzo maggiore. Quindi, il costruttore si ritrova con l'acqua alla gola ed è costretto a vendere case a prezzi stracciati ? Cazzi suoi. Ma credi che a Wall Street o nelle borse di tutto il mondo non si faccia la stessa cosa ? Si cercano aziiende che se la passano male, si comprano le azioni a prezzi stracciati, e le si rivende quando salgonoo le quotazioni. L'economia questa è. Sottolineo: l'Economia così come l'abbiamo voluta  noi (voi).


L'idea della gara, ammetto che mi tenta ma non ho tempo anche se, se fossi in te, non darei così per certa la vittoria, no no ))
Il ragionamento freddo ed economico di cui parli a me fa cagare. Stop. Fa cagare l'idea del dio soldo davanti a tutto, che calpesta qualunque cosa. Mi arrendo e mi devo adeguare per campare alla logica di cui parli  ma cerco di farlo dando un giusto valore alle cose, il loro" reale "giusto valore per non svenderle o pagarle più del loro valore.
Vedi,nel mio lavoro io non tratto i prezzi. I prezzi sono quelli stabiliti e non si discutono, non prendo per il culo o rincaro   perchè qualcuno  ha bisogno urgente di un servizio nè faccio sconti di nessun tipo.Io propongo il costo del servizio (detta così sembra faccia chissà che cosa )) e  stop. Se il pane costa 3 /4 euro al chilo non vedo perchè cazzo debba pagarlo 7 . Il costo del mattone ha un costo e non vedo perchè dovrei pagarlo meno o di più. Non è che se uno ha più fame gli faccio pagare di più il pane..
Questo intendevo. Certo che se intorno ci sono aziende che vendono il mio medesimo servizio alla metà io fallisco ( e purtroppo ci sono eccome) ma sono aziende che barano e aggirano le regole. Come quelli che prendono la gente con l'acqua alla gola. Si può anche fare , se uno crepa di fame pagherà il doppio per mangiare ma a me fa cagare e lo considero disonesto.
Se poi vuoi darmi del/la comunista retrogrado, ignorante e buzzurro per come mi esprimo, sei liberissimo di farlo.
Così come ritengo di avere la medesima libertà di mandartici.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo intendevo. Certo che se intorno ci sono aziende che vendono il mio medesimo servizio alla metà io fallisco ( e purtroppo ci sono eccome) ma sono aziende che barano e aggirano le regole.


Non ti dico nella libera professione. C'è gente che si fa pagare un quarto dell'offerta standard, solo perchè se lo può permettere, e ti fotte.
E intanto si fa il nome...
Poi quando succedono i danni, tutti a tarallucci e vino... comunque


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ti dico nella libera professione. C'è gente che si fa pagare un quarto dell'offerta standard, solo perchè se lo può permettere, e ti fotte.
> E intanto si fa il nome...
> Poi quando succedono i danni, tutti a tarallucci e vino... comunque


E ti chiedi perchè se lo può permettere??? Per fare uno sconto al cliente lo mette in quel posto al lavoratore. Da qualche parte deve tirare la sòla. La concorrenza che utilizza per esempio mano d'opera in nero o pseudo nero è la prima causa del fallimento di tantissime aziende a cui lo stato succhia la linfa vitale con regole e leggi da rispettare per i lavoratori  che portano fuori mercato massimo i prezzi. 
Non scendiamo in discorsi di  politica che divento una iena! Ma almeno la mano d'opera nuda e cruda , il sudore della gente, la dignità  non dovrebbe potere essere trattata  come a un mercato di pesce.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E ti chiedi perchè se lo può permettere??? Per fare uno sconto al cliente lo mette in quel posto al lavoratore. Da qualche parte deve tirare la sòla. La concorrenza che utilizza per esempio mano d'opera in nero o pseudo nero è la prima causa del fallimento di tantissime aziende a cui lo stato succhia la linfa vitale con regole e leggi da rispettare per i lavoratori  che portano fuori mercato massimo i prezzi.
> Non scendiamo in discorsi di  politica che divento una iena! Ma almeno la mano d'opera nuda e cruda , il sudore della gente, la dignità  non dovrebbe potere essere trattata  come a un mercato di pesce.


A volte un libero professionista non ha bisogno di pagare qualcuno. Basta redarre un documento, e lo si sa fare da soli.
Il problema in questi casi nasce se così facendo pesti i piedi a qualcuno (anche nelle Pubbliche Amministrazioni). Se non sei forte, sei rovinato.
Quindi, chi fa queste cose è forte.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il ragionamento freddo ed economico di cui parli a me fa cagare. Stop. Fa cagare l'idea del dio soldo davanti a tutto, che calpesta qualunque cosa. Mi arrendo e mi devo adeguare per campare alla logica di cui parli  ma cerco di farlo dando un giusto valore alle cose, il loro" reale "giusto valore per non svenderle o pagarle più del loro valore.


Guarda che di base la pensiamo allo stesso modo, e, dal mio punto di vista, se t'avessi dato del comunista retrogrado t'avrei fatto un complimento. Sul quotato. Il reale giusto valore delle cose, purtroppo, e sottolineo il purtroppo, non puoi darlo tu, ma è il mercato a farlo, e da questa cosa non si scappa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che di base la pensiamo allo stesso modo, e, dal mio punto di vista, se t'avessi dato del comunista retrogrado t'avrei fatto un complimento. Sul quotato. Il reale giusto valore delle cose, purtroppo, e sottolineo il purtroppo, non puoi darlo tu, ma è il mercato a farlo, e da questa cosa non si scappa.


Mi pareva che diceste la stessa cosa... ma eravate così carini quando litigavate che non volevo interrompevi:rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofren (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi pareva che diceste la stessa cosa... ma eravate così carini quando litigavate che non volevo interrompevi:rotfl:


Quindi era meglio se mi concentravo sulla gara ))


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Quindi era meglio se mi concentravo sulla gara ))


Solo se fai buon uso di fantasia... altrimenti quelle gare lì non fanno ridere e sono noiose... ma se devi fare a gara con Tuba... il livello è alto!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Oh signore
Tu che tutto puoi
mandaci il nostro troll quotidiano!


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh signore
> Tu che tutto puoi
> mandaci il nostro troll quotidiano!



tu taci a torna suonare.

sennò le beccchi pure tu


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Miciolidia, non so perchè, ma il tuo avatar mi fa paura.

E' inquietante.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Miciolidia, non so perchè, ma il tuo avatar mi fa paura.
> 
> E' inquietante.


davvero


Colpa di :mrgreen: Michelangelo.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> davvero
> 
> 
> Colpa di :mrgreen: Michelangelo.


Sarà la sindrome di Stendhal...


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

Le ho detto che ho intenzione di prendere la casa da solo perchè in questo momento il mio problema è che manca la fiducia nei suoi confronti.

Mi ha detto che si ammazza, che stando insieme si supera, che sa che io l'amo...le solite cose...

Mah


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Le ho detto che ho intenzione di prendere la casa da solo perchè in questo momento il mio problema è che manca la fiducia nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Mi ha detto che si ammazza, che stando insieme si supera, che sa che io l'amo...le solite cose...
> 
> Mah



comgl, è un ricatto classico ( ache la persona di cui ti ho parlato dice cosi )

al posto suo, direi, " l'ho offeso, è comprensibile che ragioni cosi, ed è giusto che si muovi con la stessa libertà con la quale mi sono mossa io, sarà il tempo e il mio comportamento a fargli credere, che sono cambiata, e quindi farò sempre in tempo a condividere questo impegno economico "
se è arrivata a farti un ricatto simile mi dispiace fare questo tipo di considerazioni, ma sono le stesse che faccio nella realtà. acquista un seggiolone e prega. questa donna se l'assecondi, non si assumerà mai una responsabilità di quello che fa.

spero caro cogl, di sbagliarmi,tanto. credimi.


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> comgl, è un ricatto classico ( ache la persona di cui ti ho parlato dice cosi )
> 
> al posto suo, direi, " l'ho offeso, è comprensibile che ragioni cosi, ed è giusto che si muovi con la stessa libertà con la quale mi sono mossa io, sarà il tempo e il mio comportamento a fargli credere, che sono cambiata, e quindi farò sempre in tempo a condividere questo impegno economico "
> se è arrivata a farti un ricatto simile mi dispiace fare questo tipo di considerazioni, ma sono le stesse che faccio nella realtà. acquista un seggiolone e prega. questa donna se l'assecondi, non si assumerà mai una responsabilità di quello che fa.
> ...


grazie miciolidia.

Continuava a ripetere "cosa ti ho fatto...cosa ti ho fatto...cosa ti ho fatto..." (come le altre volte)

Che ha capito solo in questi ultimi mesi cosa significhi costruire qualcosa insieme (da quando ha iniziato a fare più turni per tirar su più soldi).

Ma se io non mi fido non so che fare.

E' che in quella casa io da solo non credo che andrò mai , è a 200m da casa sua (mentre io abito da tutt'altra parte)...ovvio che questo a lei non l'ho detto.


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

" cosa ti ho fatto" dice...

mi dispiace Comgl, mi rendo conto che disarmino certe affermazioni, perchè si legge la totale estraneità in quello che fa, ma non perchè sia una cattiva persona, proprio perchè non ce la fa a capire.


che pasticcio...


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> " cosa ti ho fatto" dice...
> 
> mi dispiace Comgl, mi rendo conto che disarmino certe affermazioni, perchè si legge la totale estraneità in quello che fa, ma non perchè sia una cattiva persona, proprio perchè non ce la fa a capire.
> 
> ...


"cosa ti ho fatto" nel senso che si rende conto di quanto male ha fatto

ha detto che non capiva perchè l'anno scorso io davo più importanza alla casa che a lei, e che adesso guadagnando e impegnandosi concretamente anche lei ha capito cosa significa. Che le mancavano le mie attenzioni e che è stata una cogliona.

Ma certe frasi ("Non lo farò mai più") sentite e risentite già le altre volte mi fanno davvero uno strano effetto, come se sapessi già cosa aspettarmi.


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> "cosa ti ho fatto" nel senso che si rende conto di quanto male ha fatto
> 
> ha detto che non capiva perchè l'anno scorso io davo più importanza alla casa che a lei, e che adesso guadagnando e impegnandosi concretamente anche lei ha capito cosa significa. Che le mancavano le mie attenzioni e che è stata una cogliona.
> 
> Ma certe frasi ("Non lo farò mai più") sentite e risentite già le altre volte mi fanno davvero uno strano effetto, come se sapessi già cosa aspettarmi.


io vorrei sapere perchè dicono tutti le stesse cose! 

cmq segui il consiglio di micio.... la casa comprala da solo! poi se riuscirete a rimettere insieme i cocci allora ok...altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada! 

certo che state partendo proprio col piede sbagliato! fai attenzione perchè ho paura che lei non cambierà mai (te lo dico per esperienza personale)


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere perchè dicono tutti le stesse cose!
> 
> cmq segui il consiglio di micio.... la casa comprala da solo! poi se riuscirete a rimettere insieme i cocci allora ok...altrimenti ognuno per la sua strada!
> 
> certo che state partendo proprio col piede sbagliato! fai attenzione perchè ho paura che lei non cambierà mai (te lo dico per esperienza personale)



non lo so continua a dire "quella casa è nostra, quella casa è nostra"

e quando le dico che io non vivo bene mi dice che mi starà accanto e che si risolverà tutto.

chissà cosa ha in quella testa


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> non lo so continua a dire "quella casa è nostra, quella casa è nostra"
> 
> e quando le dico che io non vivo bene mi dice che mi starà accanto e che si risolverà tutto.
> 
> chissà cosa ha in quella testa


Le manca la terra sotto i piedi.

Le stà venendo a mancare il peso sull'altro lato dell'altalena. Per alcune tipologie di persone, azioni e comportamenti come quello della tua donna scattano quando da una parte dell'altalena c'è una situazione da controbilanciare. Lo vedo in ogni ambito, non solo quello Amore/Sesso/Etc etc.

Banalizzato all'estremo e ridotto veramente all'osso, inconsciamente il meccanismo che scatta è: Se non ho nessuno da tradire, che cazzo tradisco a fare ? 

Ora la tua donna non è che ti stà chiedendo di non lasciarla perchè ha già deciso che il giorno X dell'Anno Y ti tradirà di nuovo. La tua donna ti stà chiedendo di ripensarci perchè tu la stai privando del vero motivo per cui si è sentita figa quando ha scopato con l'ex, vale a dire.......TE: anche lei è capace di mettere le corna. Se non fosse stata fidanzata con te credo che l'ex l'avrebbe mandato riccamente in bianco lavato e stirato.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*bel pensiero*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Le manca la terra sotto i piedi.
> 
> Le stà venendo a mancare il peso sull'altro lato dell'altalena. Per alcune tipologie di persone, azioni e comportamenti come quello della tua donna scattano quando da una parte dell'altalena c'è una situazione da controbilanciare. Lo vedo in ogni ambito, non solo quello Amore/Sesso/Etc etc.
> 
> ...


Grazie di averlo condiviso Tuba!


blu


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le manca la terra sotto i piedi.
> 
> Le stà venendo a mancare il peso sull'altro lato dell'altalena. Per alcune tipologie di persone, azioni e comportamenti come quello della tua donna scattano quando da una parte dell'altalena c'è una situazione da controbilanciare. Lo vedo in ogni ambito, non solo quello Amore/Sesso/Etc etc.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente le manca la terra sotto i piedi.

Però qui sembra un circolo che non si chiude mai. E l'indole non credo si possa cambiare.


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Sicuramente le manca la terra sotto i piedi.
> 
> Però qui sembra un circolo che non si chiude mai.* E l'indole non credo si possa cambiare*.


purtroppo nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi è cosi.....


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Sicuramente le manca la terra sotto i piedi.
> 
> Però qui sembra un circolo che non si chiude mai. E l'indole non credo si possa cambiare.


Diceva nonna che chi nasce tondo non può morire quadrato......però, gli angoli si smussano e le curve si "spigolano"


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Diceva nonna che chi nasce tondo non può morire quadrato......però, gli angoli si smussano e le curve si "spigolano"


Dopo che l'hai fatto 3 volte però...mah


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Diceva nonna che chi nasce tondo non può morire quadrato......però, gli angoli si smussano e le curve si "spigolano"




tubarao, e allora secondo te il nostro amico con la casa che dovrebbe fare?


a. non acquistare un bel niente mantenere le bocce ferme

b. acquistare a incollarsi la casa a sè stesso.

c. acquistare con lei, e poi aspettare la prossima delusione, e aggiugere alla delusione il danno economico perchè poi dovrebbe gestire anche quello.

d. affidarsi alla madonna del divino AMORE E PREGARE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Dopo che l'hai fatto 3 volte però...mah


qualcun altro è caduto 3 volte... però... la casa intestatela e pagatela. Poi, un domani... potete comprarne un'altra assieme


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

e parla una donna che ha cointestato tutto, quando poteva evitare di farlo,  e poi si è pentita.
quindi non parla colei che della sua vita ha fatto business...ma ha agito per ammore....

questo lo dico per al trolley che ieri si è permesso di entrare nel merito dei miei suggerimenti.


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcun altro è caduto 3 volte... però... la casa intestatela e pagatela. Poi, un domani... potete comprarne un'altra assieme


o un bel giorno, quando LUI deciderà, la intesta pure a lei.


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Dopo che l'hai fatto 3 volte però...mah


certo che...capisco come tu ti possa sentire..

una ...e vabbè....

due....e vabbè...botta di crisi...reiterata


ma tre...ci vuole l'intenzione porco di quel giuda, oppure chiedi l'accompagnamento perche non autonoma mentalmente  e finisce la storia. scusate l'ironia ma mi vengono i nervi davvero a sentire certe cose.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tubarao, e allora secondo te il nostro amico con la casa che dovrebbe fare?
> 
> 
> a. non acquistare un bel niente mantenere le bocce ferme
> ...


Dico quello che farei io nei suoi panni: fare quello che è più funzionale alla mia serenità. Nella sua situazione, la cosa per me più funzionale alla mia serenità è prendere una parte dei soldi che avevo messo da parte per la casa, andare alla prima agenzia di viaggi, e passare l'incipiente capodanno in qualche bel paradiso tropicale trascorrendo il 31 dicembre su un bel lettino in riva al mare su una spiaggia bianchissima sorseggiando Mojitos. Ricaricare le pile, tornare dalla tipa sfoggiando un'abbronzatura da fare invidia, e dirle quello che ho maturato durante i miei giorni sabbatici (non ci è dato sapere cosa però, potrebbe essere uno qualsiasi dei punti da te citati, anche se ho come la sensazione che manchi (e) Cara la direzione è quella, passi lunghi e ben distesi....1 2 3....1 2 3).

La Madonna del Divino amore ha l'agenda piena fino al 2022, è inaffidabile ormai


----------



## Sabina_ (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dico quello che farei io nei suoi panni: fare quello che è più funzionale alla mia serenità. Nella sua situazione, la cosa per me più funzionale alla mia serenità è prendere una parte dei soldi che avevo messo da parte per la casa, andare alla prima agenzia di viaggi, e passare l'incipiente capodanno in qualche bel paradiso tropicale trascorrendo il 31 dicembre su un bel lettino in riva al mare su una spiaggia bianchissima sorseggiando Mojitos. Ricaricare le pile, tornare dalla tipa sfoggiando un'abbronzatura da fare invidia, e dirle quello che ho maturato durante i miei giorni sabbatici (non ci è dato sapere cosa però, potrebbe essere uno qualsiasi dei punti da te citati, anche se ho come la sensazione che manchi (e) Cara la direzione è quella, passi lunghi e ben distesi....1 2 3....1 2 3).
> 
> La Madonna del Divino amore ha l'agenda piena fino al 2022, è inaffidabile ormai


Sarebbe una splendida idea per staccare.
Ma per potersela godere veramente dovrebbe partire con un certo stato d'animo, perché se non "stai bene" puoi essere anche in un paradiso o con una superfiga ma non riesci a sentirti meglio.


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dico quello che farei io nei suoi panni: fare quello che è più funzionale alla mia serenità. Nella sua situazione, la cosa per me più funzionale alla mia serenità è prendere una parte dei soldi che avevo messo da parte per la casa, andare alla prima agenzia di viaggi, e passare l'incipiente capodanno in qualche bel paradiso tropicale trascorrendo il 31 dicembre su un bel lettino in riva al mare su una spiaggia bianchissima sorseggiando Mojitos. Ricaricare le pile, tornare dalla tipa sfoggiando un'abbronzatura da fare invidia, e dirle quello che ho maturato durante i miei giorni sabbatici (non ci è dato sapere cosa però, potrebbe essere uno qualsiasi dei punti da te citati, anche se ho come la sensazione che manchi (e) Cara la direzione è quella, passi lunghi e ben distesi....1 2 3....1 2 3).
> 
> La Madonna del Divino amore ha l'agenda piena fino al 2022, è inaffidabile ormai



non ti sei messo nei SUOI panni:mrgreen:


apprezzabile comunque l'impegno.

ps. caro comgl..cazzo di nik ti sei messo, , non lo ricordo mai...
torniamo a noi...tre volte sarebbero troppe pure per lothar-mi sa...dai scherzo....si fa per alleggire...


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

*ciao sabina*



Sabina_ ha detto:


> Sarebbe una splendida idea per staccare.
> Ma per potersela godere veramente dovrebbe partire con un certo stato d'animo, perché se non "stai bene" puoi essere anche in un paradiso o con una superfiga ma non riesci a sentirti meglio.



esatto:idea:, è per quello che gli ho detto che nei suoi panni non ci si è messo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Sarebbe una splendida idea per staccare.
> Ma per potersela godere veramente dovrebbe partire con un certo stato d'animo, perché se non "stai bene" puoi essere anche in un paradiso o con una superfiga ma non riesci a sentirti meglio.


Ma quel fuggire, dove per fuggire intendo proprio trovare tempo solo ed esclusivamente per te, sia questo al sole dei tropici o nel baretto del paese con i tuoi amici di sempre, lo intendo proprio rivolto a (ri)guadagnare quello stato d'animo che ora non possiede per le troppe cose a cui pensare: Lei, l'ex, i tradimenti, la casa, la compro, a chi devo intestarla, non lasciarmi altrimenti mi ammazzo, ti ho fatto soffrire, non farmi questo, perdonami, ora sono diversa, varie ed eventuali.

I vecchi velieri che si ritrovavano in mezzo alle tempeste, ammainavano tutte le vele e si facevano trasportare dalle tempeste, poi appena ritrovavano il momento buono per rigovernare la nave, ZAC, vele spiegate, e fuori dalle tempeste. 

Penso che questo non è il momento per cercare delle risposte alle innumerevoli domande che lo assillano, questo è il momento per mettere il cervello in folle (ammainare le vele) e farsi trasportare dalla tempesta (cercando di farsi il meno male possibile ovviamente).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quel fuggire, dove per fuggire intendo proprio trovare tempo solo ed esclusivamente per te, sia questo al sole dei tropici o nel baretto del paese con i tuoi amici di sempre, lo intendo proprio rivolto a (ri)guadagnare quello stato d'animo che ora non possiede per le troppe cose a cui pensare: Lei, l'ex, i tradimenti, la casa, la compro, a chi devo intestarla, non lasciarmi altrimenti mi ammazzo, ti ho fatto soffrire, non farmi questo, perdonami, ora sono diversa, varie ed eventuali.
> *
> I vecchi velieri che si ritrovavano in mezzo alle tempeste, ammainavano tutte le vele e si facevano trasportare dalle tempeste, poi appena ritrovavano il momento buono per rigovernare la nave, ZAC, vele spiegate, e fuori dalle tempeste. *
> 
> Penso che questo non è il momento per cercare delle risposte alle innumerevoli domande che lo assillano, questo è il momento per mettere il cervello in folle (ammainare le vele) e farsi trasportare dalla tempesta (cercando di farsi il meno male possibile ovviamente).



Confermo, ho letto tutti e venti i romanzi marinari di O'Brian


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Confermo, ho letto tutti e venti i romanzi marinari di O'Brian


Io quelli di Sandokan e Yanez.......e la Perla di Labuan


----------



## tesla (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Una curiosità: secondo voi andando a convivere qualcosa potrebbe cambiare/migliorare?


scusami per la brutale franchezza, non può migliorare, perchè è una *stronza*.
è una frase danienelesca e me ne approprio in barba al copyright, quando ci vuole ci vuole.
posso capire che dopo 2847423 anni di matrimonio ci possa essere la caduta, l'inciampo; posso capire che dopo 4928724 problemi ci possa essere la caduta, l'inciampo.
ma qui è solo caduta e inciampo senza alcuna attenuante, credi di meritare una persona così?


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> scusami per la brutale franchezza, non può migliorare, perchè è una *stronza*.
> è una frase danienelesca e me ne approprio in barba al copyright, quando ci vuole ci vuole.
> posso capire che dopo 2847423 anni di matrimonio ci possa essere la caduta, l'inciampo; posso capire che dopo 4928724 problemi ci possa essere la caduta, l'inciampo.
> ma qui è solo caduta e inciampo senza alcuna attenuante, credi di meritare una persona così?


No

Il problema è che anche io faccio una fatica tremenda a cambiare la mia indole buonista/innamorata/idealista. Non sai quanta fatica che sto facendo e mi sembra di andare contro me stesso cazzo.

Grazie a tutti comunque per le sempre valide risposte.


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> No
> 
> Il problema è che anche io faccio una fatica tremenda a cambiare la mia indole buonista/innamorata/idealista. Non sai quanta fatica che sto facendo e mi sembra di andare contro me stesso cazzo.
> 
> Grazie a tutti comunque per le sempre valide risposte.




ti comprendo. l'indole non si cambia. lo vedi?


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

*tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> scusami per la brutale franchezza, non può migliorare, perchè è una *stronza*.
> è una frase danienelesca e me ne approprio in barba al copyright, quando ci vuole ci vuole.
> posso capire che dopo 2847423 anni di matrimonio ci possa essere la caduta, l'inciampo; posso capire che dopo 4928724 problemi ci possa essere la caduta, l'inciampo.
> ma qui è solo caduta e inciampo senza alcuna attenuante, credi di meritare una persona così?




mi hai fatto mori...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mi hai fatto mori...:mrgreen:


OT bello l'avatar :up: ........ fine OT


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

*simy*



Simy ha detto:


> OT bello l'avatar :up: ........ fine OT



grassie


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> No
> 
> Il problema è che anche io faccio una fatica tremenda a cambiare la mia indole buonista/innamorata/idealista. Non sai quanta fatica che sto facendo e mi sembra di andare contro me stesso cazzo.
> 
> Grazie a tutti comunque per le sempre valide risposte.


Tutte balle.
Tu stai cercando disperatamente il modo di farti andare bene tutto di lui, pur di riuscire a stare con lei.
Credimi non paga.

Ci ho provato con tutte le mie forze, ma è stato come cercare di contenere una pentola a pressione, poi quando la pentola esplode flippi e ti ritrovi a fare le cose più insensate...


----------



## Comgl (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutte balle.
> Tu stai cercando disperatamente il modo di farti andare bene tutto di lui, pur di riuscire a stare con lei.
> Credimi non paga.
> 
> Ci ho provato con tutte le mie forze, ma è stato come cercare di contenere una pentola a pressione, poi quando la pentola esplode flippi e ti ritrovi a fare le cose più insensate...


Infatti sto flippando, mi sa che è ora di defilarsi


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Infatti sto flippando, mi sa che è ora di defilarsi


E che cosa ho detto io dieci post orsono ???? Eeeehhhhhh ???


----------



## tesla (16 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> No
> 
> Il problema è che anche io faccio una fatica tremenda a cambiare la mia indole buonista/innamorata/idealista. Non sai quanta fatica che sto facendo e mi sembra di andare contro me stesso cazzo.
> 
> Grazie a tutti comunque per le sempre valide risposte.


in realtà non ti sembra di andare contro te stesso, tu ci vai!
come ci vado io dalla mattina alla sera e anche la notte,  se disgraziatamente mi alzo per andare a bere e il primo pensiero appena apro un occhio è lei...
e il mio cuore sussulta, parte un filmone melodrammatico in cui mi/ci vedo in ogni momento bellissimo della nostra storia... poi irrompe quell'atomo di raziocinio che ancora mi rimane, a randellare sulle immagini smielate, costringendomi a ricordare tutto quello che è successo.
e li sono calci e pugni fra cuore e mente. 
una battaglia davvero inutile. ma non si riesce a smettere


----------



## Comgl (17 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> in realtà non ti sembra di andare contro te stesso, tu ci vai!
> come ci vado io dalla mattina alla sera e anche la notte,  se disgraziatamente mi alzo per andare a bere e il primo pensiero appena apro un occhio è lei...
> e il mio cuore sussulta, parte un filmone melodrammatico in cui mi/ci vedo in ogni momento bellissimo della nostra storia... poi irrompe quell'atomo di raziocinio che ancora mi rimane, a randellare sulle immagini smielate, costringendomi a ricordare tutto quello che è successo.
> e li sono calci e pugni fra cuore e mente.
> una battaglia davvero inutile. ma non si riesce a smettere


Io non riuscirei credo. 

Sarei infelice perchè per me essere felice vuol dire darle il 100% di me stesso, e non il 30% perchè credo che mi tradirà di nuovo.

Non potrei accettarlo.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> beh chiara mi vien da dire che forse la tua natura alla fine è saltata fuori neanche io ho mai tradito ma adesso ci sono in mezzo. e non avrei mai pensato di poter essere così furba da poterla gestire così bene.
> 
> ciao,
> 
> kas


Non sei furba....è il tuo ignaro cornuto che non è una volpe (oppure a lui tutto sommato va bene cosi...)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non sei furba....è il tuo ignaro cornuto che non è una volpe (oppure a lui tutto sommato va bene cosi...)


Si ma fin'ora tutto il tuo essere volpe...ha portato a te...solo magrissime consolazioni eh?
Come procedi?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> seeeeee appunto grande lothar!ma quando mai ci accorgiamo del tradimento???quando *ho letto mess abbastanza ambigui dal cel del mio tipo* è riuscito addirittura a convincermi che "erano messaggi così un pò di flirtamento ma non è successo niente" appunto SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> kas


Ecco vedi....a lui va bene cosi...non è che tu sei furba 
Ovviamente se a te va bene cosi e a lui pure....chi vi può dire nulla?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti è mai venuto in mente...che forse lei "sa", ma preferisce "non sapere"...per tenerti il giochino?
> Mi dispiace per voi...
> Ma io sento che tante volte un compagno/a...."capisce"...ma siccome non vuole rogne...chiude anche entrambi gli occhi eh? ANche per non costringere l'altro a raccontare una montagna di balle...eh?


Oh....siamo d'accordo stavolta


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh....siamo d'accordo stavolta


Ehi cucciolo, ma questo è l'abc della normale vita di coppia eh?
Sempre far finta di credere a che cosa lei ti dice per giustificarsi...
Ricordatelo ti ama e non vuole farti soffrire...inutilmente no?

Quindi quelli che si bevono la panzana e stanno lieti...
Vivono bene.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le manca la terra sotto i piedi.
> 
> Le stà venendo a mancare il peso sull'altro lato dell'altalena. Per alcune tipologie di persone, azioni e comportamenti come quello della tua donna scattano quando da una parte dell'altalena c'è una situazione da controbilanciare. Lo vedo in ogni ambito, non solo quello Amore/Sesso/Etc etc.
> 
> ...


Ah beh...allora cambia tutto eh 
Scherzi a parte, capisco il concetto, però per chi subisce il tradimento non è facile vederla in questo modo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Diceva nonna che chi nasce tondo non può morire quadrato......però, gli angoli si smussano e le curve si "spigolano"


 A Napoli si dice  'E voglia 'a mettere rum, chi nasce bignè nun po' addiventà babbà. 
Comgl, io seguire il consiglio del tuba! Non comprare proprio nulla, oppure non a 200mt da lei....


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma fin'ora tutto il tuo essere volpe...ha portato a te...solo magrissime consolazioni eh?
> Come procedi?


No no, non sono magrissime consolazioni......è stato utile a farmi maturare determinate decisioni sul mio futuro, oltre a capire che l'unica persona di cui mi posso veramente fidare sono solo ed esclusivamente IO.

Procedo tutto sommato bene


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ehi cucciolo*, ma questo è l'abc della normale vita di coppia eh?
> Sempre far finta di credere a che cosa lei ti dice per giustificarsi...
> Ricordatelo ti ama e non vuole farti soffrire...inutilmente no?
> 
> ...


Che poi perchè cucciolo 
Guarda che avremo si e no 7-8 anni di differenza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi perchè cucciolo
> Guarda che avremo si e no 7-8 anni di differenza.


ld:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che poi perchè cucciolo
> Guarda che avremo si e no 7-8 anni di differenza.


Eh ma scusami eh?
La mia mentalità rispetto alla tua è avanti anni luce eh?
Il tuo approccio alla moglie è molto demodè...

Ragazze quale di voi starebbe con un marito che si vanta di controllarvi il cellulare?

Chi ci sta al cappio...
Cara fai pure quello che vuoi, tanto ti sgamo sempre...

Ti deve amare molto, o peggio ha bisogno di te, perchè qualsiasi altra ti avrebbe mandato a cagare.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma scusami eh?
> La mia mentalità rispetto alla tua è avanti anni luce eh?
> Il tuo approccio alla moglie è molto demodè...
> 
> ...


Ah...allora scusami tanto nonnino (sai ad essere saggi sono prevalentemente i vecchi )

Sono punti di vista....tu pensi di essere avanti anni luce e l'importante è che tu ne sia convinto.

Oltretutto io non mi vanto di controllare un bel niente, ti ricordo che io in più di 15 anni non avevo MAI nemmeno pensato di farlo...lei ha fatto quelle che ha fatto e io ho preso le contro misure...ma possibile che lei può fare quello che vuole e io no? Ah è vero, solo i traditori possono farlo dimenticavo.... 
Che poi non è un "cappio" io sono mesi che non parlo della cosa e MAI le ho rinfacciato nemmeno una volta NULLA...semplicemente serve a me per vedere con che persona sto...se la "sgamerò" ancora la cosa servirà a ME.

Ah..dimenticavo...se vuole mandarmi a cagare non ha che da aprire la bocca e dirmelo eh...e se mi ama molto te lo saprò dire in futuro.


----------



## tesla (18 Dicembre 2011)

mandarlo a cagare perchè controlla dopo essere stato tradito? :rotfl:
è il suo giusto, il minimo sindacale per non comportarsi come un povero illuso.
conte, a volte pensi di essere anni luce avanti, ma ti sei fermato all'età della pietra, "sgrunf sgrunf tu mia donna scopiamo"... la gamma dei sentimenti, delle reazioni, delle emozioni e leggermente più ampia


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mandarlo a cagare perchè controlla dopo essere stato tradito? :rotfl:
> è il suo giusto, il minimo sindacale per non comportarsi come un povero illuso.
> conte, a volte pensi di essere anni luce avanti, ma ti sei fermato all'età della pietra, *"sgrunf sgrunf tu mia donna scopiamo"*... la gamma dei sentimenti, delle reazioni, delle emozioni e leggermente più ampia


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mandarlo a cagare perchè controlla dopo essere stato tradito? :rotfl:
> è il suo giusto, il minimo sindacale per non comportarsi come un povero illuso.
> conte, a volte pensi di essere anni luce avanti, ma ti sei fermato all'età della pietra, "*sgrunf sgrunf tu mia donna scopiamo*"... la gamma dei sentimenti, delle reazioni, delle emozioni e leggermente più ampia


bellissima


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mandarlo a cagare perchè controlla dopo essere stato tradito? :rotfl:
> è il suo giusto, il minimo sindacale per non comportarsi come un povero illuso.
> conte, a volte pensi di essere anni luce avanti, ma ti sei fermato all'età della pietra, "sgrunf sgrunf tu mia donna scopiamo"... la gamma dei sentimenti, delle reazioni, delle emozioni e leggermente più ampia


Certo la gamma dei sentimenti, reazioni ed emozioni è più ampia...
Ma nel mio mondo...
Sono solo: pie illusioni.
Guardati come sei ridotta.

E guarda come sto bene io.

Nel mio mondo: quelli come te o Niko: soffrite per CAGATE.

Nel mio mondo si soffre solo per la malattia, la morte, l'impossibilità di dare da mangiare ai propri figli ecc..ecc.ecc...

Non si soffre per i tradimenti.
Essi sono stati assorbiti in una cosa che fa parte della vita, almeno quanto cagare e pisciare.

Ogni volta che mi sono lasciato andare a quella gamma sono stati guai.

E il punto dove voglio arrivare è:
Voi traditi soffrite per cagate.
I veri problemi nella vita sono altri.

Solo la mia parte bambina, adolescenziale, si è permessa di soffrire per i tradimenti.
L'altra ha riso in faccia a questa mia parte.

Quello che non capisco è che c'entra amare una persona...
Con la scoperta che essa può essere manchevole, mentitrice, cagasotto, fragile, imbrogliona, stupida...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Per me fidarsi di una donna è:
Ok...adesso ha un momento di mona...si è invaghita di un altro, fa la troia, fa la pazza, la cretina...
Ho ragioni di credere e di sperare...che quando si sarà stancata tornerà da me.
E se non torna AMEN.

Io al posto di Niko, sarei sotto scacco.
So che lei è tornata da me, solo perchè io l'ho sgamata.
E dato che l'ho sgamata: a me non interessa più.
Si è rotto il giocattolino.

NOn si può stare con una persona dall'alto in basso.
Dicendo a sè stessi: ah io sono una persona onesta, lui o lei invece sono peggio di me. Perchè mi ha tradito.

Ci starei solo se: Ok...sei una donna stupenda, eccezionale, mi hai dato cose fantastiche e meravigliose, emozioni e sentimenti, ti sei presa cura di me come nessuno mai, mi hai sempre trattato come un re, un principe....ma in mezzo a tutte queste realtà fantastiche, hai peccato tradendomi...ma chi se ne frega cara se sei un po' troia? ME NE FREGO di questa cosa...perchè va a ledere tutto quello che ho con te, che è fantastico e a che non voglio rinunciarci per nessuna ragione al mondo.

Accetto il tradimento rivelatore...
Ah ma ora mi spiego come mai sei una iena bastarda con me...amavi un altro e io quindi non ti andavo più bene...ok...va in pace sorella e non rompermi più il cazzo con i tuoi piagnistei...perchè non ti credo più.
Hai scelto un altro al posto mio?
Ok...stai con lui.

Ma che una persona come me, possa ancora prestare il minimo fianco ai dolori da amore: E' FUORI DISCUSSIONE.

Tu Tesla: guarda come sei ridotta.


----------



## tesla (18 Dicembre 2011)

si, sono ridotta male, ma non ho interruttori; posso pensare a tutto quello che hai scritto e sforzarmi intensamente, ma dopo 5 minuti sono di nuovo nella merda. 
quello che NON capisci è che mi puoi dire, urlare, dipingere sulla faccia, tutte le tue parole ma io non riesco a metterle in pratica.
chi cazzo mi ha fatta diventare così? io stessa? i miei genitori, i miei nonnni/zii/cartoni animati giapponesi/carletto così tenero nei sofficini/una congiunzione astrale sfavorevole alla visione di realtà?
NON LO SO. 
e se pensi che mi piaccia stare a sospirare come una cogliona dalla mattina alla sera, invece che darmi alla pazza gioia TI SBAGLI.
se riuscissi lo farei, mi metterei sotto al sedere questi sentimentalismi pesantissimi e guarderei avanti, sperando comunque nell'amore in cui credo e sperando di non darci più la stessa facciata in futuro.
se tu mi dici che ho un pulsante da qualche parte per spegnere tutto ciò, io non ti posso credere; se l'avessi l'avrei già schiacciato da sola e adesso sarei con qualcun'altra a prendermi del vento in faccia, dei sorrisi, delle sane scopate.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo la gamma dei sentimenti, reazioni ed emozioni è più ampia...
> *NOn si può stare con una persona dall'alto in basso.
> Dicendo a sè stessi: ah io sono una persona onesta, lui o lei invece sono peggio di me. Perchè mi ha tradito.
> *
> ...


A parte che la frase evidenziata in nero ovviamente è una cosa che pensi tu...e ti assicuro che non è il mio caso.

Per il blu invece, diciamo che sto valutando la situazione e non è escluso che possa verificarsi un giorno....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> si, sono ridotta male, ma non ho interruttori; posso pensare a tutto quello che hai scritto e sforzarmi intensamente, ma dopo 5 minuti sono di nuovo nella merda.
> quello che NON capisci è che mi puoi dire, urlare, dipingere sulla faccia, tutte le tue parole ma io non riesco a metterle in pratica.
> chi cazzo mi ha fatta diventare così? io stessa? i miei genitori, i miei nonnni/zii/cartoni animati giapponesi/carletto così tenero nei sofficini/una congiunzione astrale sfavorevole alla visione di realtà?
> NON LO SO.
> ...


Capisco...
Ma ricordati che sono tutte scuse per impedirti di vivere a te stessa...
Io appunto sono andato oltre a tutto quanto scrivi.
Ho già dato.
Satis Est.
Le lacrime che andavano versate: appunto, sono state versate.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Le relazioni che si vivono in famiglia creano la base di ciò che saremo, creano le nostre sicurezze e i nostri bisogni. Non sono balle, ne' giustificazioni ai tradimenti.
> Un individuo diventa ciò che vive.... in base anche alle sue caratteristiche di resilienza e agli eventuali risorse aggiuntive che trova nell'ambiente in cui vive.


questo è vero per insicurezze, nevrosi o altro. per i tradimenti questa cosa è TOTALMENTE falsa. Si tradisce perchè si vuole farlo. Punto.


----------



## Comgl (19 Dicembre 2011)

Le ho ribadito che la casa la comprerò da solo, e che per favore deve firmarmi la cessione

Ha detto che lei firma tutto quello che voglio, che è disposta a rinunciare a tutto pur di star con me. Che mi aspetterà e che non vuole smettere di lottare per avermi.

Questa non demorde, non ha capito che forse è il caso di smettere di riprovarci per l'ennesima volta da 0.


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

Comgl ha detto:


> Le ho ribadito che la casa la comprerò da solo, e che per favore deve firmarmi la cessione
> 
> Ha detto che lei firma tutto quello che voglio, che è disposta a rinunciare a tutto pur di star con me. Che mi aspetterà e che non vuole smettere di lottare per avermi.
> 
> Questa non demorde, non ha capito che forse è il caso di smettere di riprovarci per l'ennesima volta da 0.




non ti preoccupare di quello che ha capito lei, pensa quello che hai capito tu, nel rispetto tuo, e suo.

un passo alla volta.tu ti stai comportando benissimo Com.


----------



## Comgl (7 Gennaio 2012)

Sono quasi 4 settimane che le ho detto di voler stare da solo, oltre che di comprare casa da solo (nelle prossime 2 settimane firmeremo tutti i documenti necessari).

A parte le prime 2/3 settimane di disperazione con argomento "sto male perchè non ci sei" etc etc, con chiamata/mail/sms a tutte le ore, negli ultimi giorni mi arrivano sms del tipo "mi faccio davvero schifo, più ci penso a quello che ti ho fatto in questi anni e più sto male. Il dolore che ho causato a te e quello che adesso provo io mi fanno pensare che avevo qualcosa di sbagliato, ma non riesco a capire perchè." e poi anche "per fortuna non sono più capace di fare una cosa del genere, perchè ti garantisco che lo schifo che provo per me stessa mi impedirebbe di farlo ancora"..."Non capivo che anche solo un bacio dato a un altro era già una cosa orribile"..."Ma non mi ero mai fermata a ripensare alla gravità e allo squallore di quello che avevo fatto..adesso sono settimane che ci penso e vorrei nascondermi per la vergogna e sparire così da non fare più male a nessuno.."

Forse aveva bisogno davvero di star da sola, e ne avrà bisogno anche nei prossimi mesi...


----------



## tesla (8 Gennaio 2012)

effettivamente finchè non li beccano a fare la popò fuori dal vasino, non pensano MAI alle conseguenze 
non è distrazione, si chiama EGOISMO


----------



## Niko74 (8 Gennaio 2012)

Bene....allora visto che si sente talmente "uno schifo" e ora capisce quello che ti ha fatto....non avrà nulla da ridire se la casa la compri da solo no?


----------



## erab (8 Gennaio 2012)

Comgl ha detto:


> Sono quasi 4 settimane che le ho detto di voler stare da solo, oltre che di comprare casa da solo (nelle prossime 2 settimane firmeremo tutti i documenti necessari).
> 
> A parte le prime 2/3 settimane di disperazione con argomento "sto male perchè non ci sei" etc etc, con chiamata/mail/sms a tutte le ore, negli ultimi giorni mi arrivano sms del tipo "mi faccio davvero schifo, più ci penso a quello che ti ho fatto in questi anni e più sto male. Il dolore che ho causato a te e quello che adesso provo io mi fanno pensare che avevo qualcosa di sbagliato, ma non riesco a capire perchè." e poi anche "per fortuna non sono più capace di fare una cosa del genere, perchè ti garantisco che lo schifo che provo per me stessa mi impedirebbe di farlo ancora"..."Non capivo che anche solo un bacio dato a un altro era già una cosa orribile"..."Ma non mi ero mai fermata a ripensare alla gravità e allo squallore di quello che avevo fatto..adesso sono settimane che ci penso e vorrei nascondermi per la vergogna e sparire così da non fare più male a nessuno.."
> 
> Forse aveva bisogno davvero di star da sola, e ne avrà bisogno anche nei prossimi mesi...


ha analizzato, ha capito, si è resa conto, ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare ma la domanda è....

tu cosa vuoi fare?


----------



## Comgl (8 Gennaio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ha analizzato, ha capito, si è resa conto, ha fatto tutto quello che doveva fare ma la domanda è....
> 
> tu cosa vuoi fare?



Tu sei proprio sicuro che abbia capito? Me lo sto chiedendo da ieri.

Io per adesso sto bene da solo, devo ricostruirmi un po', visto che ero arrivato a non piacermi più. La casa tanto non è pronta prima di Settembre.


----------



## erab (8 Gennaio 2012)

Comgl ha detto:


> *Tu sei proprio sicuro che abbia capito*? Me lo sto chiedendo da ieri.
> 
> Io per adesso sto bene da solo, devo ricostruirmi un po', visto che ero arrivato a non piacermi più. La casa tanto non è pronta prima di Settembre.


Assolutamente no, ma se la tua decisione e di proseguire da solo è assolutamente irrilevante.


----------



## tesla (8 Gennaio 2012)

Comgl ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio sicuro che abbia capito? Me lo sto chiedendo da ieri.
> 
> Io per adesso sto bene da solo, devo ricostruirmi un po', visto che ero arrivato a non piacermi più. La casa tanto non è pronta prima di Settembre.



per esperienza mia, capiscono solo *quando e finchè* è il loro sederino a bruciare. quando passa tutto, ricominciano.
ci vuole una persona estremamente intelligente, sensibile ed empatica per maturare dopo una brutta esperienza e non so se la tua ex abbia questi talenti. 
sono variabili umane e solo tu puoi analizzare i fatti, le recidive, e capire.
da quando sono qui sul forum mi sono accorta che ogni traditore viene preso da disperazione e smarrimento una volta scoperto; sembra che d'un tratto non possa più vivere senza la persona che aveva accanto.
 resta la domanda: ma prima?
boh, prima sembrava che tutti noi non valessimo niente


----------



## Andy (8 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per esperienza mia, capiscono solo *quando e finchè* è il loro sederino a bruciare. quando passa tutto, ricominciano.
> ci vuole una persona estremamente intelligente, sensibile ed empatica per maturare dopo una brutta esperienza e non so se la tua ex abbia questi talenti.
> sono variabili umane e solo tu puoi analizzare i fatti, le recidive, e capire.
> da quando sono qui sul forum mi sono accorta che ogni traditore viene preso da disperazione e smarrimento una volta scoperto; sembra che d'un tratto non possa più vivere senza la persona che aveva accanto.
> ...


Però poi loro parlano di... perdono


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*E fai bene!*

A star da solo !

Si sta meglio che con tutte quelle sege mentali che ti portano gli amori di plastica.

Premetto che non ho seguito bene la storia,scusami.
Faticherai un po subito e tutto ti sembrera' peggio di prima,ma quando saprai gestirti la vita da solo  ahahahahahah so cazzi della tua ex ^_^ .
Ma sai quante Donne ci sono al mondo che meritano il tuo bene!

Ma che si sfanculi un pochino sta qui !

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*ahahahahah*

sege sege sege SEGHE MENTALI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



blu


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sege sege sege SEGHE MENTALI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> blu



ciao Blu! 
ma che hai stamattina???? 
tutto ok?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

*Ciao Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ciao Blu!
> ma che hai stamattina????
> tutto ok?


Cosa ti è successo sei diventata grande nell'avatar ?

Si tutto ok ;-) sono super caricoooooooo ,pieno di energia fresco come una rosa del polo nord!

blu


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa ti è successo sei diventata grande nell'avatar ?
> 
> Si tutto ok ;-) sono super caricoooooooo ,pieno di energia fresco come una rosa del polo nord!
> 
> blu



e già! ti piace?

si vede che sei super carico!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e già! ti piace?
> 
> si vede che sei super carico!


E' molto sexy direi 


blu


----------



## Simy (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' molto sexy direi
> 
> 
> blu


grazie


----------



## Comgl (23 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> per esperienza mia, capiscono solo *quando e finchè* è il loro sederino a bruciare. quando passa tutto, ricominciano.
> ci vuole una persona estremamente intelligente, sensibile ed empatica per maturare dopo una brutta esperienza e non so se la tua ex abbia questi talenti.
> sono variabili umane e solo tu puoi analizzare i fatti, le recidive, e capire.
> da quando sono qui sul forum mi sono accorta che ogni traditore viene preso da disperazione e smarrimento una volta scoperto; sembra che d'un tratto non possa più vivere senza la persona che aveva accanto.
> ...


Abbiamo firmato i documenti di rinuncia, poi io dovrò rifare il compromesso a mio nome..è stato abbastanza uno strazio, ma lei continua a dire che mi aspetterà e che questa batosta le sta servendo per capire cose che fino a un mese fa non voleva capire..che lei è molto meglio di quello che mi ha fatto vedere in questi anni e che avere me accanto probabilmente era uno schermo per i suoi problemi irrisolti, che non aveva capito quali persone fossero importanti nella sua vita, e quali invece volevano solo approfittarne...

mah..io per il momento sto benino da solo, anche se non so per quanto


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2012)

Comgl ha detto:


> Abbiamo firmato i documenti di rinuncia, poi io dovrò rifare il compromesso a mio nome..è stato abbastanza uno strazio, ma lei continua a dire che mi aspetterà e che questa batosta le sta servendo per capire cose che fino a un mese fa non voleva capire..che lei è molto meglio di quello che mi ha fatto vedere in questi anni e che avere me accanto probabilmente era uno schermo per i suoi problemi irrisolti, che non aveva capito quali persone fossero importanti nella sua vita, e quali invece volevano solo approfittarne...
> 
> mah..io per il momento sto benino da solo, anche se non so per quanto


pensa a stare bene tu, ognuno porti il suo fardello. Auguri e un abbraccio


----------



## Comgl (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa a stare bene tu, ognuno porti il suo fardello. Auguri e un abbraccio


Grazie 

infatti è quello che sto provando a fare!


----------



## Jessica (27 Gennaio 2012)

Le persone che giustificano i compagni/e che amano fare sesso con chiunque non sia il proprio partner,come te,mi fanno veramente arrabbiare.E sai perchè?Perchè io stessa sono stata a un passo dal tradimento del mio ex,ma non l'ho fatto,e avrei avuto,ti assicuro tante scusanti.Il mio ex era un tipo violento e inaffidabile,un ex bevitore accanito e un tifoso rissoso.Ma,ti ripeto,sono stata al mio posto e gli portato rispetto fino alla fine della relazione,che io ho chiuso io,perchè se avessi aspettato lui,figurati..ci sguazzava in quel mare di merda!E ti dico anche altro,per rispondere al fatto che tu dici'che diventiamo quello che abbiamo conosciuto,incontrato,vissuto' e ciioè ti dico che i miei sono divorziati,mia madre ha avuto un esaurimento allucinante e IO le sono stata vicino fino alla fine,e avevo solo 10 anni.Mio padre ci ha abbandonati per una donna sposata che a sua volta ha abbandonato i suoi bambini,si è giocato casa nostra a dadi  e un bel giorno ho trovato gli ufficiali giudiziari che mi portavano via persini le reti,lasciando i materassi solo pèer terra.Io mi nascondevo dietro la tenda della doccia,mia madre era pienna di lividi e mio frtallo aveva 5 anni.Eppure,io non sono cresciuta alcolizzata,esaurita e non mi sono suicidata.Certo sono stata da uno psicogo per molti anni,ma sfido chiunque dopo aver passato certe cose.Con questo chiudo,dicendo appunto..che noi siamo il frutto di tante cose,ma che L'indole di ognuno non dipende da nessuno.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Jessica ha detto:


> Le persone che giustificano i compagni/e che amano fare sesso con chiunque non sia il proprio partner,come te,mi fanno veramente arrabbiare.E sai perchè?Perchè io stessa sono stata a un passo dal tradimento del mio ex,ma non l'ho fatto,e avrei avuto,ti assicuro tante scusanti.Il mio ex era un tipo violento e inaffidabile,un ex bevitore accanito e un tifoso rissoso.Ma,ti ripeto,sono stata al mio posto e gli portato rispetto fino alla fine della relazione,che io ho chiuso io,perchè se avessi aspettato lui,figurati..ci sguazzava in quel mare di merda!E ti dico anche altro,per rispondere al fatto che tu dici'che diventiamo quello che abbiamo conosciuto,incontrato,vissuto' e ciioè ti dico che i miei sono divorziati,mia madre ha avuto un esaurimento allucinante e IO le sono stata vicino fino alla fine,e avevo solo 10 anni.Mio padre ci ha abbandonati per una donna sposata che a sua volta ha abbandonato i suoi bambini,si è giocato casa nostra a dadi  e un bel giorno ho trovato gli ufficiali giudiziari che mi portavano via persini le reti,lasciando i materassi solo pèer terra.Io mi nascondevo dietro la tenda della doccia,mia madre era pienna di lividi e mio frtallo aveva 5 anni.Eppure,io non sono cresciuta alcolizzata,esaurita e non mi sono suicidata.Certo sono stata da uno psicogo per molti anni,ma sfido chiunque dopo aver passato certe cose.Con questo chiudo,dicendo appunto..che noi siamo il frutto di tante cose,ma che *L'indole di ognuno non dipende da nessuno.*


Ti rispetto.
Col grassetto hai detto una grande verità. Ecco perchè anche io non accetto chi tradisce, trovando i motivi nella sua relazione di coppia. Stanno solo in loro stessi.


----------



## Comgl (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti rispetto.
> Col grassetto hai detto una grande verità. Ecco perchè anche io non accetto chi tradisce, trovando i motivi nella sua relazione di coppia. Stanno solo in loro stessi.


Infatti lei ha sempre avuto paura di non essere accettata, cercando l'approvazione di chiunque, nel farsi vedere sempre allegra e sorridente. Con questo non la sto giustificando, perchè anche io non le avrei mai fatto quello che ha fatto a me. Però sicuramente stare da sola non può che farle bene, o almeno spero. Lei continua a dirmi che ha capito solo adesso il male che mi ha fatto e su quali persone può realmente contare. Adesso però io voglio stare da solo, lei mi dice che mi aspetterà senza problemi...ho paura che stia sprecando il suo tempo però..


----------

